# El Parlamento europeo condena el comunismo...



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo y obliga a España a:

- retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus lideres y secuaces.
- Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo. 


PROPUESTA DE RESOLUCIÓN COMÚN sobre la importancia de la memoria histórica europea para el futuro de Europa


La bilis progreizmierdosa no se ha tardado en rebosar.... Parlamento Europeo: una resolución infame sobre memoria histórica


----------



## BigJoe (3 Oct 2019)

Pues sorprendido para bien con la Unión Europea, estas cosas se tienen que dejar muy claras desde ya.

El comunismo no es que haya fallado cada puta vez que se ha intentado, es que en el intento de imponerlo a mano de hierro ha causado hambrunas, muertes y verdaderos campos de trabajo. Es la otra cara de la moneda de Estado Totalitario paguitero bajo la figura del líder como lo era el nazismo, o el fascismo, siendo el propio Mussolini miembro del partiod comunista.

La ironía de todo esto es que los progres y neocomunsitas creen que hay algún de superioridad moral entre quienes lucharon contra el fascismo por aquellos que lucharon contra el comunismo.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Oct 2019)

¡JODER, YA ERA HORA! Que en España parece que sólo se reconocen los genocidas de derechas, mientras que los de izquierdas son héroes o próceres.
A ver cuándo se penaliza la apología de los genocidios comunistas del mismo modo que se penaliza la de los fascistas.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Oct 2019)

Ah, me olvidaba:

ROJOS CON EL CULO EN LLAMAAAAASSSSSSSSS


----------



## jpjp (3 Oct 2019)

La pasionaria, durruti, carrillo y todos esos genocidas no tienen que tener ni una misera calle.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2019)

Normal: es de ley, si quitan símbolos franquistas, también deben hacerlo con cualquier símbolo comunista o estalinista.


----------



## soromataM (3 Oct 2019)

Fijaos si estamos mal que pensaba que la noticia era del MundoToday...

Que entierren al Franco junto al Carrillo... karma manda...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo. Eso obliga al Estado Español a:
- retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus agentes en España (Carrillo, Pasionaria, Negrín, Largo Caballero, Brigadas Internacionales....)
- Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo (Tren de la Muerte, Paracuellos....).
Es una norma europea de obligado cumplimiento.....
¿Lo sabían?


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2019)

jpjp dijo:


> La pasionaria, durruti, carrillo y todos esos genocidas no tienen que tener ni una misera calle.




La pasionaria tiene un instituto en fuenlabrada , inaugurado en el año 92.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2019)

soromataM dijo:


> Fijaos si estamos mal que pensaba que la noticia era del MundoToday...
> 
> Que entierren al Franco junto al Carrillo... karma manda...




A mi me lo pasaron ayer por la noche y me vine corriendo al foro y no encontré nada....


----------



## TercioVascongado (3 Oct 2019)

A ver qué excusa ponen los golpistas, terroristas y genocidas del PSOE para no cumplir esta ley.


----------



## jpjp (3 Oct 2019)

CiudadanoCabreado dijo:


> A ver qué excusa ponen los golpistas, terroristas y genocidas del PSOE para no cumplir esta ley.



Dirán que eso que ha dicho la UE no es democrático solo lo que ellos dicen.
Y lo arreglará la lastra con dos lloronas más y listo.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2019)

jpjp dijo:


> Dirán que eso que ha dicho la UE no es democrático solo lo que ellos dicen.
> Y lo arreglará la lastra con dos lloronas más y listo.




Espero que vox esté vigilante , que para eso les voto.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2019)

Ya empiezan los lloros...


----------



## soromataM (3 Oct 2019)

Zhu De, te van a ilegalizar y tendrás que irte a China a fabricar iPhones!!!!


----------



## la_trotona (3 Oct 2019)

A ver si ahora cumplen también la memoria histórica jajajajaja.


----------



## Le Comandant (3 Oct 2019)

Nuestros queridos politicastros se pasaran por el forro esta condena, al fin y al cabo lo unico malo segun dicen por las Españas es el fascismo de la supuesta derecha...


----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo. Eso obliga al Estado Español a:
> - retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus agentes en España (Carrillo, Pasionaria, Negrín, Largo Caballero, Brigadas Internacionales....)
> - Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo (Tren de la Muerte, Paracuellos....).
> Es una norma europea de obligado cumplimiento.....
> ¿Lo sabían?



No es por quitarte la ilusión pero Carrillo abandonó el PCE, Largo Caballero y Negrín militaban en el PSOE, las Brigadas Internacionales no eran propiamente una organización comunista. Sólo la Pasionaria es una comunista inequívoca pero no sé si tiene crímenes de guerra en su haber. El problema es que en España no llegó a haber un régimen abiertamente comunista.
Quizá lo de los crímenes de guerra como Paracuellos... Pero habría que ver en qué medida fueron cosa de comunistas, porque a ver si ahora anarquistas, nacionalistas o socialistas no rompieron un plato en la guerra.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Oct 2019)

Pues los camboyanos no han dicho ni pío, qué raro...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2019)

soromataM dijo:


> Zhu De, te van a ilegalizar y tendrás que irte a China a fabricar iPhones!!!!



Jajaja, que te crees que el comunismo de allí es como el comunismo chupi-progre de pinta y colorea que se predica aquí, ese que viste camisetas del Che Guevara, abandera el feminismo y lleva la bandera LGTBIQWERTY a las manifestaciones.

Allí tienes que trabajar para comer. Y trabajar de verdad además, no vale abanderarte de una causa progre (veganismo, feminismo, lgtbiqwerty, etc.) y pedir a cambio una paguita.

Los troskos y giliprogres nostálgicos de Marx de España no durarían en China ni una semana.


----------



## Pabloom (3 Oct 2019)

Joder!! Entré creyendo que era un trolleo y no . Voy corriendo a eldiario.es a ver como echan bilis los rojos hijos de puta


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No es por quitarte la ilusión pero Carrillo abandonó el PCE, Largo Caballero y Negrín militaban en el PSOE, las Brigadas Internacionales no eran propiamente una organización comunista. Sólo la Pasionaria es una comunista inequívoca pero no sé si tiene crímenes de guerra en su haber. El problema es que en España no llegó a haber un régimen abiertamente comunista.
> Quizá lo de los crímenes de guerra como Paracuellos... Pero habría que ver en qué medida fueron cosa de comunistas, porque a ver si ahora anarquistas, nacionalistas o socialistas no rompieron un plato en la guerra.



El PSO€ es una organizacion criminal que tarde o temprano sera ilegalizada. Carrillo es un criminal de guerra que abandono las juventudes socialistas para ingresar en el PCE, y todos los homenajes que se le hacen son por ese periodo criminal de su vida. . Largo Caballero era conocido como el Lenin español, y junto a Negrin le comian el rabo a Stalin. Las Brigadas Internacionles pretendian imponer un regimen criminal y comunista en España. 

Es necesario ampliar la ley de memoria historica para ilegalizar todas las siglas politicas que intervinieron en la Guerra Civil y en la 2ª Republica.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

Esperaré sentado a ver el especial de Ferreras sobre el tema.

Eso ya lo sabemos, no va a pasar lo mismo que con la recomendación de derogar la "doctrina Parot" que fue aplicada inmediatamente.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Oct 2019)

¿Alguien ha visto esta noticia en algún medio "serio", tipo el Pis, el Inmundo, La Vanguardia del Prusés, TVE, La Secta o cualquiera de los intoxicadores habituales?


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto esta noticia en algún medio "serio", tipo el Pis, el Inmundo, La Vanguardia del Prusés, TVE, La Secta o cualquiera de los intoxicadores habituales?




Hombre... no hay que ser rencoroso...no hay que mirar al pasado... asi nunca vamos a avanzar.. asi no se curan las heridas....fué algo que pasó hace mucho...


----------



## jpjp (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No es por quitarte la ilusión pero Carrillo abandonó el PCE, Largo Caballero y Negrín militaban en el PSOE, las Brigadas Internacionales no eran propiamente una organización comunista. Sólo la Pasionaria es una comunista inequívoca pero no sé si tiene crímenes de guerra en su haber. El problema es que en España no llegó a haber un régimen abiertamente comunista.
> Quizá lo de los crímenes de guerra como Paracuellos... Pero habría que ver en qué medida fueron cosa de comunistas, porque a ver si ahora anarquistas, nacionalistas o socialistas no rompieron un plato en la guerra.



Ya empezais a justificar, eran vendidos a moscu, que aparte de genocidas dieron todo el oro de españa a esa forma politica asesina como es el comunismo.
Si la memoria historica se aplica hacia un lado que menos que aplicarla tambien hacia el otro, todos iguales ante la ley, ya esta bien tanta hipocresia.
La siguiente excusa que será que algunos miramos al pasado, lo mismo que hacen los progres y rojos de españa todos iguales ante la ley.
Por cierto buena excusa esa de pertenecio al psoe, cuando el psoe tambien era otra filial de moscu en la republica.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2019)

Por suerte ahí estará VOX para denunciar cuando no sea así, hoy por hoy los únicos que hacen algo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Oct 2019)

jmdp, esconde tu ip ... primer aviso


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2019)

Podeis mandarle ese twit a vox ? Que yo esas cosas no tengo.


----------



## DUDH (3 Oct 2019)

¿Las calles dedicadas a etarras y los homenajes entiendo que también están prohibidos, no?


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2019)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> jmdp, esconde tu ip ... primer aviso



Ese el niniscal que dice fascista y extrema derecha 459 millones de veces al dia?


----------



## juster (3 Oct 2019)

todos los del grupo Visegrado antes en mano de los rojos....
y aqui aplaudiendo a los comunistas de mierda...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Oct 2019)

lo que es arriba es abajo, todo tiene ciclos de ida y venida...... Hermetismo en vena.

....el jugar a prohibir cosas es lo que tiene, que luego te lo devuelven.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2019)

Hay mucho trabajo por delante... anda que no hay que cambiar simbología de partidos en España...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2019)

Justificaciones en 3,2,1...


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> El PSO€ es una organizacion criminal que tarde o temprano sera ilegalizada. Carrillo es un criminal de guerra que abandono las juventudes socialistas para ingresar en el PCE, y todos los homenajes que se le hacen son por ese periodo criminal de su vida. . Largo Caballero era conocido como el Lenin español, y junto a Negrin le comian el rabo a Stalin. Las Brigadas Internacionles pretendian imponer un regimen criminal y comunista en España.
> 
> Es necesario ampliar la ley de memoria historica para ilegalizar todas las siglas politicas que intervinieron en la Guerra Civil y en la 2ª Republica.



Cuando el Parlamento Europeo condene al PSOE hablamos, pero dudo mucho que eso ocurra.


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Oct 2019)

Los acólitos de Nachete están on fire  

Cómo me nutre


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ese el niniscal que dice fascista y extrema derecha 459 millones de veces al dia?



Si. Ese mismo que hace gala de un vocabulario rico y variado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Cuando el Parlamento Europeo condene al PSOE hablamos, pero dudo mucho que eso ocurra.



El PSO€ de los años 30 era una organizacion criminal y pro-sovietica. El PCE es una escision del PSO€. Ambos deberian ser condenados e ilegalizados.


----------



## Engendro Racional (3 Oct 2019)

Propaganda de la mafia burocrática llamada UE para presentarse como demócratas y defensores de los derechos humanos, cuando no son ni lo uno ni lo otro. E identificar cualquier disidencia con leninistas y nazis. Entre los "malos oficiales" curiosamente falta quien más gente se ha cargado, los verdaderos causantes de las guerras mundiales y los que más países han invadido...


----------



## kabeljau (3 Oct 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> La pasionaria tiene un instituto en fuenlabrada , inaugurado en el año 92.



La Pasionaria tiene calle en San Adrián del Besós (Barcelona), al lado de las tres chimeneas de la Fecsa. Hay polideportivo en esa calle.


----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> El PSO€ de los años 30 era una organizacion criminal y pro-sovietica. El PCE es una escision del PSO€. Ambos deberian ser condenados e ilegalizados.



El PSOE es parte de uno de los principales partidos del Europarlamento. Esta resolución es muy importante pero va por la URSS y sus satélites.
El caso de España es muy especial por la extrema diversidad política de la república y el contexto de guerra.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)

Los progres españoles han ido de sobradetes (exhumación de Franco) y les han pintado la cara (Condena al Comunismo de la UE).


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Oct 2019)

Nos llena de orgullo que no le gustemos a esta Europa ultraliberal de los mercaderes 
Ladran, eso es que era el camino correcto


----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> El PSOE es parte de uno de los principales partidos del Europarlamento. Esta resolución es muy importante pero va por la URSS y sus satélites.
> El caso de España es muy especial por la extrema diversidad política de la república y el contexto de guerra.









Memória Histórica, nen, Memórica Histórica!!

Cuando Madrid rindió homenaje a la URSS en la Puerta de Alcalá


----------



## PLS--palasaca (3 Oct 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Jajaja, que te crees que el comunismo de allí es como el comunismo chupi-progre de pinta y colorea que se predica aquí, ese que viste camisetas del Che Guevara, abandera el feminismo y lleva la bandera LGTBIQWERTY a las manifestaciones.
> 
> Allí tienes que trabajar para comer. Y trabajar de verdad además, no vale abanderarte de una causa progre (veganismo, feminismo, lgtbiqwerty, etc.) y pedir a cambio una paguita.
> 
> Los troskos y giliprogres nostálgicos de Marx de España no durarían en China ni una semana.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Nos llena de orgullo que no le gustemos a esta Europa ultraliberal de los mercaderes
> Ladran, eso es que era el camino correcto



El camino correcto es Venezuela, allí es donde tienes que ir, a disfrutar las bondades de aquello que defiendes; y no vuelvas!!


----------



## Hannibal (3 Oct 2019)

Será que soy desconfiado por naturaleza, pero me da la impresión de que quieren demonizar al comuniso "duro" para seguir imponiendo el comunismo blando.
Buena noticia en cualquier caso.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## PLS--palasaca (3 Oct 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto esta noticia en algún medio "serio", tipo el Pis, el Inmundo, La Vanguardia del Prusés, TVE, La Secta o cualquiera de los intoxicadores habituales?



Parlamento Europeo: una resolución infame sobre memoria histórica


----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)

Hannibal dijo:


> Será que soy desconfiado por naturaleza, pero me da la impresión de que quieren demonizar al comuniso "duro" para seguir imponiendo el comunismo blando.
> Buena noticia en cualquier caso.


----------



## kabeljau (3 Oct 2019)

*“Los dirigentes bolcheviques que tomaron Rusia no eran rusos, ellos odiaban a los rusos y a los cristianos. Impulsados por el odio étnico torturaron y mataron a millones de rusos, sin pizca de remordimiento… El bolchevismo ha comprometido la mayor masacre humana de todos los tiempos. El hecho de que la mayor parte del mundo ignore o sea indiferente a este enorme crimen es prueba de que el dominio del mundo está en manos de sus autores“.
Solzhenitsyn* 

Es decir, el comunismo es invento judío para dominar el mundo, responsable de 100.000.000 de asesinatos en el SXX. Va siendo hora de que se diga todo y claro. Hay un libro de Solzhenitsyn (en ruso, claro), que no se deja editar en Occidente, se llama "200 años juntos", ya saben a quiénes se refiere.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Oct 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 162367



Pero incluso siendo así, ver rabiar al rojerío me nutre y mucho...


----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero incluso siendo así, ver rabiar al rojerío me nutre y mucho...



Les hunde su relato, sobretodo el de la Segunda República y la Guerra Civil, y mas ahora que estaban on fire con la exhumación de Franco y la peli del Chileno Amenabar sobre Franco Malo y Rojos Guenos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

LA BARAKA DEL CAUDILLO.


----------



## davitin (3 Oct 2019)

Jojojo que se jodan los rojos, a ver si ahora resulta que unas dictaduras o ideologías totalitarias son buenas y otras son malas.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (3 Oct 2019)

Tiene pinta de movimiento politico auspiciado por USA para derroir potenciales lazos entre Rusia y Europa. Pero me llena de alegria, que alguien le pase esta info al Koletari por favor.


----------



## Don Redondón (3 Oct 2019)

ahora a exigir que se retiren los nombres de todos los rojos hijosdeputa genocidas de todos las calles, teatros, colegios y sean borradas sus inscripciones, rotos sus cartuchos y arrojadas sus cenizas a la basura mas inmunda y 

coño, me ha invadido el odio progre


----------



## davitin (3 Oct 2019)

Y luego hay fotos de miembros del PSOE haciendo el saludito ese del puño en alto, equivalente al saludo nazi, solo por eso ya les tendrían que meter un paquete e ilegalizarlos, no entiendo por qué los partidos nazis son ilegales y los comunistas no.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Oct 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Y luego hay fotos de miembros del PSOE haciendo el saludito ese del puño en alto, equivalente al saludo nazi, solo por eso ya les tendrían que meter un paquete e ilegalizarlos, *no entiendo por qué los partidos nazis son ilegales y los comunistas no.*




Sangre y terror - La propaganda de nazis y comunistas era idéntica - Libre Mercado


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Don Redondón (3 Oct 2019)

espero que en el proximo comite federal del partido sea convenientemente denunciado por incitar al odio cuando canten la jodida internacional


----------



## Engendro Racional (3 Oct 2019)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Tiene pinta de movimiento politico auspiciado por USA para derroir potenciales lazos entre Rusia y Europa. Pero me llena de alegria, que alguien le pase esta info al Koletari por favor.



Si se lee la resolución entera, aprovechan para criticar a Rusia y a los malvados xenófobos y antisemitas que están resurgiendo en Europa. Y aquí el gili-facherío aplaudiendo con las orejas.


davitin dijo:


> no entiendo por qué los partidos nazis son ilegales y los comunistas no.



Comunistas y nazis eran unos totalitarios que violaban las libertades por ilegalizar partidos, luego ilegalicemósles...


----------



## kaikus (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No es por quitarte la ilusión pero Carrillo abandonó el PCE, Largo Caballero y Negrín militaban en el PSOE, las Brigadas Internacionales no eran propiamente una organización comunista. Sólo la Pasionaria es una comunista inequívoca pero no sé si tiene crímenes de guerra en su haber. El problema es que en España no llegó a haber un régimen abiertamente comunista.
> Quizá lo de los crímenes de guerra como Paracuellos... Pero habría que ver en qué medida fueron cosa de comunistas, porque a ver si ahora anarquistas, nacionalistas o socialistas no rompieron un plato en la guerra.



QUE LAS BBII NO ERAN UNA ORGANIZACION COMUNISTA???...
Quien las organizaba?...
Si no eras comunista y estabas avalado,no te enviaban a España a matar Españoles...

El cuento de caperucita lo conozco,busca otro...


----------



## kabeljau (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## PLS--palasaca (3 Oct 2019)

La Dictadura de Franco hurtó (por decirlo de alguna manera) a las generaciones de nacidos bajo su duración del conocimiento de lo que había sido el ambiente durante la II república.

El periodo Democrático iniciado en 1978 hurtó a las generaciones que han crecido y nacido bajo su vigencia de bastantes cosas que se hicieron durante la dictadura de Franco y, quién sabe si de una manera buscada, de muchas cosas que sucedieron durante la II república.

Ya va siendo hora de que los nuevas generaciones puedan investigar lo que quieran investigar y llegar a las conclusiones que quieran llegar. Serán ellas las que, como siempre, en una búsqueda de la verdad amparada en la defensa/ataque que cada teoría promueva, deje lo más claro posible qué fue lo que pasó durante esos casi 50 años de la historia de España que tanto unos como otros nos han querido mantener en una opacidad casi total.
Lo que es una aberración es que un bando quiera imponer su visión de analizar el pasado al otro.

Y ya sé que me salgo del tema de la sentencia de la UE, pero aprovecho su inercia. ¿No se quería una ley de memoria histórica? Pues memoria para todos.

Por cierto, estoy en contra de la puta ley de la memoria histórica por toda la carga ideológica que trae con ella.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## estrujillo (3 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo. Eso obliga al Estado Español a:
> - retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus agentes en España (Carrillo, Pasionaria, Negrín, Largo Caballero, Brigadas Internacionales....)
> - Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo (Tren de la Muerte, Paracuellos....).
> Es una norma europea de obligado cumplimiento.....
> ¿Lo sabían?



Pero tienen que hacer una transposición de la ley a la normativa nacional.
Y ya verás la trasposición.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (3 Oct 2019)

Me alegra la noticia, por fin algún paso dirigido a la condena de una ideología perversa. A ver que hace ahora Pablenin, que tanto alarde hace de que él es comunista.

Por otro lado, mucha pena y rabia de que entre los solicitantes solo haya un español, del PNV. Una puta vergüenza. Claro, que todavía no estaba VOX:

_*Michael Gahler, Andrius Kubilius, Rasa Juknevičienė, Željana Zovko, David McAllister, Antonio Tajani, Sandra Kalniete, Traian Băsescu, Radosław Sikorski, Andrzej Halicki, Andrey Kovatchev, Ewa Kopacz, Lukas Mandl, Alexander Alexandrov Yordanov, Andrea Bocskor, Inese Vaidere, Elżbieta Katarzyna Łukacijewska, Vladimír Bilčík, Ivan Štefanec, Liudas Mažylis, Loránt Vincze, Arba Kokalari*_
*

en nombre del Grupo PPE


Kati Piri, Isabel Santos, Sven Mikser, Marina Kaljurand


en nombre del Grupo S&D


Michal Šimečka, Frédérique Ries, Ramona Strugariu, Katalin Cseh, Ondřej Kovařík, Vlad‑Marius Botoş, Izaskun Bilbao Barandica, Jan‑Christoph Oetjen, Sheila Ritchie, Olivier Chastel, Petras Auštrevičius


en nombre del Grupo Renew


Ryszard Antoni Legutko, Anna Fotyga, Tomasz Piotr Poręba, Dace Melbārde, Witold Jan Waszczykowski, Ryszard Czarnecki, Jadwiga Wiśniewska, Bogdan Rzońca, Anna Zalewska, Jacek Saryusz‑Wolski, Grzegorz Tobiszowski, Joanna Kopcińska, Elżbieta Rafalska, Joachim Stanisław Brudziński, Beata Szydło, Beata Mazurek, Andżelika Anna Możdżanowska, Beata Kempa, Patryk Jaki, Charlie Weimers


en nombre del Grupo ECR


*
_




_


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Oct 2019)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Parlamento Europeo: una resolución infame sobre memoria histórica



He dicho "medios", no "panfletos".


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Oct 2019)

A ver si nos leemos el texto de la resolución antes de hablar de ella, porque lleváis 4 páginas soltando paridas que no tienen nada que ver. El texto aprobado por el parlamento europeo no es una condena del comunismo, sino del nazismo, del estalinismo, y de "toda manifestación y propagación de ideologías totalitarias". Se toma ahora porque se conmemoran los 80 años de la firma del pacto Molotov-Ribentrop entre la Alemania nazi y el régimen estalinista. Condena el negacionismo del Holocausto. Manifiesta su preocupación ante la creciente regresión al fascismo, el racismo, la xenofobia y otras formas de intolerancia, denunciando la colusión entre líderes políticos, partidos políticos y fuerzas de seguridad y dichos movimientos radicales, racistas y xenófobos. Condena que las fuerzas políticas extremistas y xenófobas evoquen la retórica totalitaria mediante el racismo, el antisemitismo y el odio hacia las minorías sexuales y de otro tipo. Pide una cultura común de memoria histórica que rechace los crímenes de los regímenes fascistas y estalinistas, y de otros regímenes totalitarios y autoritarios del pasado. 

Los comunistas fueron las principales víctimas del estalinismo. Los crímenes de Stalin fueron condenados en febrero de 1956 por el PCUS, y desde entonces por la inmensa mayoría de los partidos comunistas del mundo. No tienen por tanto los comunistas que sentirse concernidos por esa condena del estalinismo.

La resolución condena además el negacionismo del Holocausto, y toda propaganda fascista, xenófoba, antisemita o de odio a minorías sexuales o de otro tipo. Muchos de los que la jalean, si se la leyeran entera cambiarían de opinión.

PROPUESTA DE RESOLUCIÓN COMÚN sobre la importancia de la memoria histórica europea para el futuro de Europa



> El Parlamento Europeo,
> 
> – Vistos los principios universales de los derechos humanos y los principios fundamentales de la Unión Europea como una comunidad basada en valores comunes,
> 
> ...


----------



## Play_91 (3 Oct 2019)

Pues cuando se den cuenta que el nuevo sistema QFS que sustituirá al SWIFT será similar al comunismo van a flipar.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A ver si nos leemos el texto de la resolución antes de hablar de ella, porque lleváis 4 páginas soltando paridas que no tienen nada que ver. El texto aprobado por el parlamento europeo no es una condena del comunismo, sino del nazismo, del estalinismo, y de "toda manifestación y propagación de ideologías totalitarias". Se toma ahora porque se conmemoran los 80 años de la firma del pacto Molotov-Ribentrop entre la Alemania nazi y el régimen estalinista. Condena el negacionismo del Holocausto. Manifiesta su preocupación ante la creciente regresión al fascismo, el racismo, la xenofobia y otras formas de intolerancia, denunciando la colusión entre líderes políticos, partidos políticos y fuerzas de seguridad y dichos movimientos radicales, racistas y xenófobos. Condena que las fuerzas políticas extremistas y xenófobas evoquen la retórica totalitaria mediante el racismo, el antisemitismo y el odio hacia las minorías sexuales y de otro tipo. Pide una cultura común de memoria histórica que rechace los crímenes de los regímenes fascistas y estalinistas, y de otros regímenes totalitarios y autoritarios del pasado.
> 
> Los comunistas fueron las principales víctimas del estalinismo. Los crímenes de Stalin fueron condenados en febrero de 1956 por el PCUS, y desde entonces por la inmensa mayoría de los partidos comunistas del mundo. No tienen por tanto los comunistas que sentirse concernidos por esa condena del estalinismo.
> 
> ...



Stalin no fue ese democrata que apoyo al rojerio en la guerra civil.???? No le lamiais el ojete todos los izmierdosos de España?? 

Segun esto hay que condenar al bando rojo de la guerra civil por Stalinista y comunista.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Oct 2019)

huzaan dijo:


> Me alegra la noticia, por fin algún paso dirigido a la condena de una ideología perversa. A ver que hace ahora Pablenin, que tanto alarde hace de que él es comunista.
> 
> Por otro lado, mucha pena y rabia de que entre los solicitantes solo haya un español, del PNV. Una puta vergüenza. Claro, que todavía no estaba VOX:
> 
> ...



Vox nunca apoyaría esa resolución porque va dirigida principalmente contra ellos y otros de su cuerda como Le Pen, Salvini u Orban.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A ver si nos leemos el texto de la resolución antes de hablar de ella, porque lleváis 4 páginas soltando paridas que no tienen nada que ver. El texto aprobado por el parlamento europeo no es una condena del comunismo, sino del nazismo, del estalinismo, y de "toda manifestación y propagación de ideologías totalitarias". Se toma ahora porque se conmemoran los 80 años de la firma del pacto Molotov-Ribentrop entre la Alemania nazi y el régimen estalinista. Condena el negacionismo del Holocausto. Manifiesta su preocupación ante la creciente regresión al fascismo, el racismo, la xenofobia y otras formas de intolerancia, denunciando la colusión entre líderes políticos, partidos políticos y fuerzas de seguridad y dichos movimientos radicales, racistas y xenófobos. Condena que las fuerzas políticas extremistas y xenófobas evoquen la retórica totalitaria mediante el racismo, el antisemitismo y el odio hacia las minorías sexuales y de otro tipo. Pide una cultura común de memoria histórica que rechace los crímenes de los regímenes fascistas y estalinistas, y de otros regímenes totalitarios y autoritarios del pasado.
> 
> Los comunistas fueron las principales víctimas del estalinismo. Los crímenes de Stalin fueron condenados en febrero de 1956 por el PCUS, y desde entonces por la inmensa mayoría de los partidos comunistas del mundo. No tienen por tanto los comunistas que sentirse concernidos por esa condena del estalinismo.
> 
> ...



Discrepo, los anarquistas fueron las principales víctimas del ideologías totalitarias en el conjunto del siglo XX en Europa. No tendrán ningún tipo de homenajes oficiales, ni se espera ni se desea.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Stalin no fue ese democrata que apoyo al rojerio en la guerra civil.???? No le lamiais el ojete todos los izmierdosos de España??
> 
> Segun esto hay que condenar al bando rojo de la guerra civil por Stalinista y comunista.



Según la resolución, hay que condenar al bando azul de la guerra civil por hitleriano y nazi.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

Últimas noticias... Stalin no era comunista!!


----------



## España Forever (3 Oct 2019)

Todas las ideologías si se aplican bien son buenas. El problema es que el ser humano cuando llega al poder casi siempre se corrompe y degeneran la ideologías en sus peores versiones para beneficio del propio gobernante.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (3 Oct 2019)

El problema es que muchos de esos comunistas que dan nombres a calles eran también masones , y no sé cómo casará eso con la ultrapropaganda masónica de las últimas décadas de exaltación de los suyos


----------



## elbaranda (3 Oct 2019)

Coño, que buen día se ha quedado


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Vox nunca apoyaría esa resolución porque va dirigida principalmente contra ellos y otros de su cuerda como Le Pen, Salvini u Orban.



        

Que gracia teneis.....

Disfruta la Baraka del Caudillo.,,,


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

manubc9 dijo:


> Todas las ideologías si se aplican bien son buenas. El problema es que el ser humano cuando llega al poder casi siempre se corrompe y degeneran la ideologías en sus peores versiones para beneficio del propio gobernante.



Nada de eso. Una ideologia que pretende destruir la religion, la libertad, la patria y la familia, es un invento de Satanas y debe ser combatido.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Según la resolución, hay que condenar al bando azul de la guerra civil por hitleriano y nazi.



Claro...... claro..... por eso entro en la WW2 al lado del Eje.....


----------



## SuperMariano (3 Oct 2019)

Los empresaurios y libeggggales de Bruselas deberían agradecer a la gloriosa Unión Soviética de que hoy tienen democracia, si no toda Europa sería parte del 3er Reich


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)

SuperMariano dijo:


> Los empresaurios y libeggggales de Bruselas deberían agradecer a la gloriosa Unión Soviética de que hoy tienen democracia, si no toda Europa sería parte del 3er Reich



Rojito con el ojete al rojo vivo.....      


La Baraka......


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Claro...... claro..... por eso entro en la WW2 al lado del Eje.....



La legión Condor ¿Era comunista?


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (3 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Claro...... claro..... por eso entro en la WW2 al lado del Eje.....



"El mayor elogio hay que concederlo sin duda, a la decisión española de mantenerse fuera de la guerra" Winston Churchill


----------



## elbaranda (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Últimas noticias... Stalin no era comunista!!



En realidad era simpatizante de Vox. En especial durante la Gran Purga, cuando leyó un libro de Abascal


----------



## uberales (3 Oct 2019)

Parece que hoy tocaba el día de la lógica en la UE.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> La legión Condor ¿Era comunista?



No. Los 500.000 fusiles, más de 600 aviones, más de 300 tanques, 20.000 ametralladoras, más de 1.000 piezas de artillería, más de 100.000 bombas aéreas, más de 3 millones de proyectiles, más de 1000 millones de cartuchos, 3.000 asesores militares y 50.000 voluntarios que Stalin envío a España para apoyar a la República, si lo eran


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Oct 2019)

jpjp dijo:


> La pasionaria, durruti, carrillo y todos esos genocidas no tienen que tener ni una misera calle.



Desenterrarlos a todos y sus restos en el cubo de la basura no reciclable, el dia de todos los Santos, sacarlos de sus sepulturas, la memoria histerica debe de funcionar en ambos sentidos.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

Me parece que no teneis mucha autoridad moral para andar celebrando condenas sobre democidios.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No es por quitarte la ilusión pero Carrillo abandonó el PCE, Largo Caballero y Negrín militaban en el PSOE, las Brigadas Internacionales no eran propiamente una organización comunista. Sólo la Pasionaria es una comunista inequívoca pero no sé si tiene crímenes de guerra en su haber. El problema es que en España no llegó a haber un régimen abiertamente comunista.
> Quizá lo de los crímenes de guerra como Paracuellos... Pero habría que ver en qué medida fueron cosa de comunistas, porque a ver si ahora anarquistas, nacionalistas o socialistas no rompieron un plato en la guerra.



No es por quitarte yo la tuya, pero en realidad Franco nunca fue fascista o nada parecido. Ni siquiera tenía carnet de Falange que yo sepa. Es más la Falange compartía tantas cosas con el nacionalsocialismo o el fascismo italiano como podía compartir el socialismo.

Ninguno de los facciosos a los que ahora queréis represaliar tenía una adscripción política clara. Unos eran monarquicos, otros republicanos, otros simplemente tradicionalistas. Había de todo, en cambio los metéis en el mismo saco simplemente porque eran anticomunistas y lucharon contra los criminales del Frente Popular.

¿Que nos estabas contando?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

El fascismo fue responsable absoluto de la II guerra mundial.

Ya sabeis por qué está tan mal visto.


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (3 Oct 2019)

Traducción para goym: condenan a los hantisemitas y Stalin era hantisemita de cohoneh:

- Impidió que León Bronstein, alias Troksky, se hiciera con el poder en la URSS, jodiendo los planes de los judíos de Wall Street.
- Mandó a Ramón Mercader para que lo pioleteara.
- Purgó a los judíos en la URSS y sus sucesores, Zukov y Krucshev, los invitaron a irse de la URSS.
- Le metieron un tiro en la frente a Beria.
- Stalin, que era un cachondo mental, fingió que tenía la bomba atómica y quitó brillo a JUSA, jodiendo los planes jusanos.
- Sus sucesores fingieron que también habían llegado a la Luna, jodiendo los planes jusanos.
- Con respecto a España, vendió petróleo cuando la Standard de Rockefeller decretó el embargo, por eso, la refinería está en Carboneras, retiró las brigadas internacionales y negó apoyo al maquis.
- Vendió fusiles escacharraos a los rojos.
- Les negó el petróleo a los rojos.

Un autentico demonio para los judíos que tratan de vilificarlo con la misma intensidad que lo hacen con Franco, Hitler o Mussolini.

Los comunistas güenos, pueden seguir campando a sus anchas. ¡Circulen!

Lo único chungo que tiene (con respecto a España) es que se quedó con el oro.


----------



## kabeljau (3 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> El fascismo fue responsable absoluto de la II guerra mundial.
> 
> Ya sabeis por qué está tan mal visto.



El fascismo era el socialismo de los años 30. Socialismo NO marxista, de ahí los avances de Alemania, por ejemplo, esta red de autopistas hechas por el IIIReich sin dinero prestado por los de la usura:


----------



## Teofrasto (3 Oct 2019)

A mi lo que me parece demencial es que Sabino Arana tenga calles y plazas en este país, después de lo que dejó escrito, y que su partido no haya sido ilegalizado. El kkk son hermanitas de la caridad al lado del sabino ese.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Oct 2019)

Jakin Boor dijo:


> No. Los 500.000 fusiles, más de 600 aviones, más de 300 tanques, 20.000 ametralladoras, más de 1.000 piezas de artillería, más de 100.000 bombas aéreas, más de 3 millones de proyectiles, más de 1000 millones de cartuchos, 3.000 asesores militares y 50.000 voluntarios que Stalin envío a España para apoyar a la República, si lo eran



No desvíe el tema. Hablábamos de la legión Condor.


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2019)

Se vienen más lloros...


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> El fascismo fue responsable absoluto de la II guerra mundial.
> 
> Ya sabeis por qué está tan mal visto.



En Alemania no había fascistas.


----------



## Sonico (3 Oct 2019)

Pone "propuesta"...

No me creo ná.


----------



## Sonico (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> En Alemania no había fascistas.



No le estropees la película al chaval.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> En Alemania no había fascistas.



En España había y sigue habiendo unos cuantos.


----------



## tocafa (3 Oct 2019)

Una pena que la puta asesina de la pasionaria y el asesino hijo de perra de Carrillo no fueran ajusticiados y ejecutados con garrote vil. 
Ahora estarán en el infierno como buenos comunistas esperando a sus amigos terroristas.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> En España había y sigue habiendo unos cuantos.



Venga, vale, para tí la perra gorda.


----------



## tocafa (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> En España había y sigue habiendo unos cuantos.



No.
En España había y hay (yo me incluyo) franquistas, pero el fascismo murió con el vil asesinato del gran Mussolini.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

tocafa dijo:


> Una pena que la puta asesina de la pasionaria y el asesino hijo de perra de Carrillo no fueran ajusticiados y ejecutados con garrote vil.
> Ahora estarán en el infierno como buenos comunistas esperando a sus amigos terroristas.



Valientes ratas que salieron huyendo a vivir a cuerpo de rey.


----------



## uberales (3 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> El fascismo fue responsable absoluto de la II guerra mundial.
> 
> Ya sabeis por qué está tan mal visto.



Claro, porque en el pacto de reparto de Polonia no estaba Rusia. 
A ver si va a ser por ese tema esta declaración.


----------



## montecuruto (3 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> El fascismo fue responsable absoluto de la II guerra mundial.
> Ya sabeis por qué está tan mal visto.



LA UE culpa directamente al pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop.

_"Considerando que hace 80 años, el 23 de agosto de 1939, la Unión Soviética comunista y la Alemania nazi firmaron un Tratado de no Agresión, conocido como el Pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop, y sus protocolos secretos, por el que Europa y los territorios de Estados independientes se repartían entre estos dos regímenes totalitarios y se agrupaban en torno a esferas de interés, allanando así el camino al estallido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial";_

Estais jodidos


----------



## tocafa (3 Oct 2019)

El fascismo no fue el culpable del inicio de la IIGM entre otras cosas porque el fascismo era exclusivo de Italia.
Tampoco fue la invasión de Polonia por parte de la Alemania nazi, aunque esa sea la versión oficial.
El desencadenante de la IIGM fue el Tratado de Versalles, el robo de carbón a los alemanes por parte de los franceses y el sionismo internacional.
Adolf Hitler sólo defendió a su pueblo de la injusticia de los llamados aliados que fueron los que iniciaron la guerra.
Es como decir que en España la guerra la inició el Bando Nacional con el alzamiento (legal y legítimo). La guerra en España la iniciaron los partidos de izquierdas asesinando a gente, quemando templos, extendiendo la miseria y reprimiendo cruelmente a la población.


----------



## The Honkler (3 Oct 2019)

Vista la declaración conjunta realizada el 23 de agosto de 2018 por representantes del Gobierno de los Estados miembros en conmemoración de las víctimas del comunismo.

17. Expresa su preocupación por el hecho de que se sigan usando símbolos de los regímenes totalitarios en la esfera pública y con fines comerciales, y recuerda que varios países europeos han prohibido el uso de símbolos nazis y comunistas;







El colmo de un comunista : que se la corten con la hoz y se la metan por el culo con el martillo.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

kabeljau dijo:


> El fascismo era el socialismo de los años 30. Socialismo NO marxista, de ahí los avances de Alemania, por ejemplo, esta red de autopistas hechas por el IIIReich sin dinero prestado por los de la usura:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 162419




Pues ya puedes dar gracias a Albert Speer individualmente, porque el gran jefe fascista había decretado su destrucción.

Quizá por eso le soltaron antes de Spandau.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

uberales dijo:


> Claro, porque en el pacto de reparto de Polonia no estaba Rusia.
> A ver si va a ser por ese tema esta declaración.



Alemania, Rusia y Eslovaquia, que aprovechando que el Pisuerga y tal pues metió la cuchara.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

Que hijos de puta cínicos sois los fascistas, como si Alemania no hubiese movido un dedo antes de 1939 ..."fue sin querer queriendo", preguntad a los checos si querían ser invadidos.


----------



## The Honkler (3 Oct 2019)

Esto lo explicarán en al rojo vivo? a qué hora sale?


----------



## uberales (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Alemania, Rusia y Eslovaquia, que aprovechando que el Pisuerga y tal pues metió la cuchara.



Bueno, Eslovaquia ni pinchaba ni cortaba, era solo un país satélite alemán. Solo invadieron dos comarcas, por eso ni lo incluí, pero sí ellos también se apuntaron al bombardeo.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Vox nunca apoyaría esa resolución porque va dirigida principalmente contra ellos y otros de su cuerda como Le Pen, Salvini u Orban.



¿VOX es un partido de ideología totalitaria? ¿donde pone eso?


----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Memória Histórica, nen, Memórica Histórica!!
> 
> Cuando Madrid rindió homenaje a la URSS en la Puerta de Alcalá



Culpa de Francia y Reino Unido por no intervenir y dejar a la república en manos de la URSS y los comunistas. Lo que correspondería es reprobar a León Blume y Neville Chamberlain.


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)

Normal, que lo prohiba la Europa del Capital.
Mientras alentaran a anarco-troskos, verde-comecebollas, que por no tomar no tomarían ni el portal de su casa.

Por eso matizan bien, la falacia del Stalinismo.

Stalinismo malo - Ana Belen, Vcitor Manuel, IU, VeganPower-,... bueno.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Culpa de Francia y Reino Unido por no intervenir y dejar a la república en manos de la URSS y los comunistas. Lo que correspondería es reprobar a León Blume y Neville Chamberlain.



A lo mejor es que no querían tener una dictadura del proletariado cerca.


----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A lo mejor es que no querían tener una dictadura del proletariado cerca.



Es que si eso hubiera pasado habría sido gracias a ellos. Lo que pasa es que estaban acojonados con Adolfo.


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)

30.000.0000 de muertos de la URSS, por la barbarie NAzi.

Hay que ser desgradecido e hijo de la gran puta, para ir con este tema ahora, aunque no es sorprendente, viniendo de la EUropa de Los Mercaderes.

VIVA STALIN


----------



## TercioVascongado (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Vox nunca apoyaría esa resolución porque va dirigida principalmente contra ellos y otros de su cuerda como Le Pen, Salvini u Orban.




VOX es un partido moderado y de centro. No comparte grupo europeo ni con Le Pen, ni con Salvini ni con Orban.


----------



## libertarioa (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo y obliga a España a:
> 
> - retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus lideres y secuaces.
> - Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo.
> ...



Gracias subnormal fascista genocida.
Como eres muy inculto, te adelanto que yo no soy comunista ni estatólatra como tú.
Alguna fuente fiable en vez esa mierda atentados por otros fascistas pobres a sueldo?


----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No es por quitarte yo la tuya, pero en realidad Franco nunca fue fascista o nada parecido. Ni siquiera tenía carnet de Falange que yo sepa. Es más la Falange compartía tantas cosas con el nacionalsocialismo o el fascismo italiano como podía compartir el socialismo.
> 
> Ninguno de los facciosos a los que ahora queréis represaliar tenía una adscripción política clara. Unos eran monarquicos, otros republicanos, otros simplemente tradicionalistas. Había de todo, en cambio los metéis en el mismo saco simplemente porque eran anticomunistas y lucharon contra los criminales del Frente Popular.
> 
> ¿Que nos estabas contando?



No he dicho nada de eso. Ni siquiera había mencionado a Franco y la Falange.


----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> QUE LAS BBII NO ERAN UNA ORGANIZACION COMUNISTA???...
> Quien las organizaba?...
> Si no eras comunista y estabas avalado,no te enviaban a España a matar Españoles...
> 
> El cuento de caperucita lo conozco,busca otro...



La condena del comunismo no se extiende a lo que tiene que ver con su lucha contra el fascismo. No van a llegar a eso.
Sí se podría pedir una investigación sobre los crímenes de los agentes estalinistas que se dedicaron a depurar las BB.II.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Culpa de Francia y Reino Unido por no intervenir y dejar a la república en manos de la URSS y los comunistas. Lo que correspondería es reprobar a León Blume y Neville Chamberlain.



No dejaron a la República en manos de la URSS, cuando comienza la guerra la República ya estaba sovietizada. Los intelectuales liberales que trajeron la República fueron los primeros en darle la espalda. Francia y Reino Unido lo que no iban a hacer es regalarle España a la Unión Soviética


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Oct 2019)

En España no ha existido comunismo desde la Edad de Hierro, mucho menos formas de estado y de gobierno soviético que de comunistas no tenían practicamente nada (existía el dinero y el estado, y los medios de producción no estaban en manos de la población).


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En España no ha existido comunismo desde la Edad de Hierro, mucho menos formas de estado y de gobierno soviético que de comunistas no tenían practicamente nada (existía el dinero y el estado, y los medios de producción no estaban en manos de la población).



Espera que sí hubo hombre, ahora algún retrasado te sacará la foto del arco con el bigotes y el viva Rusia.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Gracias subnormal fascista genocida.
> Como eres muy inculto, te adelanto que yo no soy comunista ni estatólatra como tú.
> Alguna fuente fiable en vez esa mierda atentados por otros fascistas pobres a sueldo?
> Ver archivo adjunto 162500
> ...


----------



## Genomito (3 Oct 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En España no ha existido comunismo desde la Edad de Hierro, mucho menos formas de estado y de gobierno soviético que de comunistas no tenían practicamente nada (existía el dinero y el estado, y los medios de producción no estaban en manos de la población).


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> En España no ha existido comunismo desde la Edad de Hierro, mucho menos formas de estado y de gobierno soviético que de comunistas no tenían practicamente nada (existía el dinero y el estado, y los medios de producción no estaban en manos de la población).









Claro, los del Frente Popular eran neoliberales.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Espera que sí hubo hombre, ahora algún retrasado te sacará la foto del arco con el bigotes y el viva Rusia.



Te lo dije, son tan predecibles los subnormales fascistas.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Super importante su difusión, principalmente porqué por fin hace algo qué es de sentido común, y por las implicaciones para las asquerosas leyes de memoria histérica de la psoe en España...


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

No hubo comunismo, lo que hubo son pancartas de peloteo al padresito y a su régimen porque eran los únicos que estaban proporcionando apoyo logístico al bando legal, punto. Los comunistas se hicieron fuertes TRAS el golpe de Estado, en el transcurso de la guerra, antes de eso los liberales y los anarquistas eran mayoría en España.

No se para que me molesto...


----------



## Cleonte (3 Oct 2019)

Jakin Boor dijo:


> No dejaron a la República en manos de la URSS, cuando comienza la guerra, la República ya estaba sovietizada. Los intelectuales liberales que trajeron la República fueron los primeros en darle la espalda. Francia y Reino Unido lo que no iban a hacer es regalarle España a la Unión Soviética



En absoluto. La fragmentación de la izquierda era enorme y a los comunistas les llevó mucho tiempo y esfuerzo imponerse al resto de fuerzas gracias a la URSS. 
De hecho lo sorprendente es lo mucho que les costó. Los movimientos nacionalistas y la enorme fuerza del anarquismo, supongo.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (3 Oct 2019)

"El comunismo real nunca se ha aplicado/desarrollado correctamente.

Tengo que venir yo, comunista cool del siglo XXI, a definir lo que es el buen comunismo y a querer imponerlo."


Este cuento ya lo he visto yo antes en algún sitio.


----------



## Adrian1 (3 Oct 2019)

Se debería ilegalizar al Partido Comunista de España.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Oct 2019)

soromataM dijo:


> Zhu De, te van a ilegalizar y tendrás que irte a China a fabricar iPhones!!!!



¿Ponerlos a trabajar a estos? Eso es genosidio...!


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Claro, los del Frente Popular eran neoliberales.



¿Y?

¿Cambió acaso la forma de estado y de gobierno por esa coalición de partidos? ¿Se eliminó la constitución?

NO.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Siempre se ha dicho: el comunismo=socialismo=nacionalsocialismo.........En un ambiente libre de leyes de memoria histórica, también se reconoce.


----------



## elneng (3 Oct 2019)

Orgulloso de ser comunista. Orgulloso de no ser parte de este sistema distopico, falto de valores y exaltador de defectos, de sociedad ignorante, de masas esclavas y minorias absolutistas. Si se creen que esto nos va a parar, lo llevan claro, al revés, son cada vez más imbeciles, tanto que han dejado de aprender de la historía y han olvidado que esto solo da munición, da la justificación necesaría.A los bolcheviques tambien los ilegalizaron y los que lo hicieron, acabaron en un gulag.


----------



## nomecreoná (3 Oct 2019)

Entonces imagino que también se prohibirán los partidos de corte comunista como se hace con los nacional socialistas .......... y además se empiecen a condenar manifestaciones del tipo apología del comunismo .............


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Oct 2019)

¿Y quién es Uropa para meterse en estas cosas que solo atañen a la soberanía nacional de los estados miembros? Ojo, lo mismo diría si se refiriera a la ideología contraria, misma mierda son.


----------



## elneng (3 Oct 2019)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Se debería ilegalizar al Partido Comunista de España.



¿Esto es ironía o sois así de subnormales?

El PCE lleva ilegalizado desde 2006. Con el PSOE en el poder y con ayuda del criminal prevaricador, Baltasar Garzón. Es que sois imbeciles, vuestro mayor aliado es el PSOE, el PSOE fué el mayor invento del poder contra el marxismo creciente ya por esa epoca, y en vuestra infinita ignorancia, os los quereis cargar.Hay quien dice, en la farsa de la transición, el PSOE es GLADIO en España, error garrafal del tonto pollas de Carrillo de no darse cuenta.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Oct 2019)

Muy triste que se haya tenido que esperar a que buena parte del Parlamento Europeo esté compuesto de "populistas de derechas".


----------



## jpjp (3 Oct 2019)

A ver si el PSOE empieza a trabajar por la democracia y empieza a sacar a durruti, la pasionaria, Carrillo, largo caballero y toda la caterva de genocidas o ¿eso no es democracia señorita lastra? Se le nota hipócrita.
A obedecer a Europa PSOE que según vosotros es el ente supremo.


----------



## ajrf (3 Oct 2019)

Sin duda alguna una grandísima noticia teniendo en cuenta las atrocidades comunistas más allá de la IIª GM


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Oct 2019)

el parlamento europeo condena el comunismo, mientras el banco central europeo compra acciones a mansalva y amplia su cartera con buybacks de empresas PRIVADAS.

si, es distópico. no sé si reír o llorar.


----------



## TacitBlue (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Los comunistas fueron las principales víctimas del estalinismo.



Claro. Porque los ucranianos eran peligrosos fascistas que murieron de anorexia. 

Os tienen el cerebro lavado que ni con perlán


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Menuda limpieza necesita la educación pública.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Oct 2019)

Van a retirar los parques en Berlin dedicados a los soldados sovieticos?? Lo dudo.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Una resolución infame dicen los de Público? Pues si.... es infame saber que el comunismo mató igual e incluso más que el fascismo la llevamos clara.


----------



## libertarioa (3 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Libertario inculto, mi ideología es libertaria.
No genocida como tú ideología de enfermo mental.
Estudia




paleto


----------



## libertarioa (3 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Una resolución infame dicen los de Público? Pues si.... es infame saber que el comunismo mató igual e incluso más que el fascismo la llevamos clara.



El fascismo creo 2 guerras mundiales.
El capitalismo de estado de la URSS (llamado por los incultos como tú cómo comunismo).....
El comunismo freno al nazismo.
Estudia paleto.


----------



## libertarioa (3 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Super importante su difusión, principalmente porqué por fin hace algo qué es de sentido común, y por las implicaciones para las asquerosas leyes de memoria histérica de la psoe en España...



Los comunistas pararon al nazismo en la 2gm.
Los nazis crearon 2 GM.


----------



## frangelico (3 Oct 2019)

Pues en Gijón hay una Avenida de Karl Marx que podría ser revisada. Lo curioso es que el nombre se lo puso un burguesazo zampón.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (3 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Los comunistas pararon al nazismo en la 2gm.
> Los nazis crearon 2 GM.



Invasión soviética de Polonia de 1939 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ala, ahora ya te puedes ir a dormir sabiendo que ahora sabes la verdad.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Una resolución infame dicen los de Público? Pues si.... es infame saber que el comunismo mató igual e incluso más que el fascismo la llevamos clara.



La guerra que provocaron los nazis mato a mas de 23 millones de sovieticos. De los cuales no se acuerda nadie en Europa ni en USA, y lo unico que nos recuerdan son los 6 millones de judios. 

En Occidente se esta haciendo una manipulacion brutal de la historia, tambien olvidando los civiles europeos que murieron por toda Europa por la guerra. 


Tambien en el revisionismo nazi que impregna a los historiadores, el comienzo de la guerra con la invasion de Polonia, y se pasan por el forro la anexion de Austria y la invasion de Checoslovaquia.

En Europa se han retirado los simbolos nazis y se reniega de su ideologia, pero hay un trasfondo muy oscuro. Los nazis que quedaron, se cambiaron de chaqueta y aun estan metiendo mano alla donde pueden. 

Esta propuesta no es mas que un gesto mas de los nietos de los nazis.


----------



## libertarioa (3 Oct 2019)

Claro.
El nazismo creó 2 GM.
El comunismo (capitalismo de estado realmente) paro a los nazis en la 2 GM.
Casi lo mismo.
Estudia paleto enfermo mental.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Oct 2019)

TacitBlue dijo:


> Claro. Porque los ucranianos eran peligrosos fascistas que murieron de anorexia.
> 
> Os tienen el cerebro lavado que ni con perlán



Los fascistas ucranianos colaboraron ampliamente con los nazis en la persecución de judíos. ¿Sabes quien fue Stepan Bandera?


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

El comunismo es el régimen que más asesinatos ha cometido en la historia, no comprendo porque alguno los amparan....Un 10 para el parlamento europeo.


----------



## libertarioa (3 Oct 2019)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Invasión soviética de Polonia de 1939 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Ala, ahora ya te puedes ir a dormir sabiendo que ahora sabes la verdad.



La verdad:
Los nazis crearon dos GM.
Los comunistas (capitalismo de estado realmente) pararon a los nazis en la 2 GM.

Casi lo mismo, moreNAZIfranquista.
No dejes la medicación enfermo mental.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (3 Oct 2019)

PROGRE= 
"""Es una verguenza! En Europa ni en Alemania se glorifica al nazismo como se glorifica en España a Franco. España es como Turquia, represora y facha, no somos Europa. Desenterrad a Franco, cambiad las calles y arrancad las placas, que nadie recuerde que todas esas viviendas fueron construidas por el malvado facha nazi de Franco"""

Parece que lo que molesta en Europa es vuestra infecta mierda de valores.

Que pasa ahora con el puñito en alto subnormales??

España con su pasado franquista es 3 millomes de veces mas europea que los progres españoles muertos de hambre con la camiseta del Che o la II Republica, el pelo con pegotes de semen de inmigrante ilegal y la barba de perroflauta. Eso si que no se ve en Europa.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Me parece bien que se condenen los regímenes totalitarios nazis y comunistas......... Sembraron de muertes Europa y hay que recordarlo para que no se vuelva a producir


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

El PSOE no era un partido bolchevique, tenían elementos radicales como Largo Caballero y otros muy liberales como Indalecio Prieto. Otra cosa es el PCE...que era minoritario.

No quieras pintarlos tan uniformes, porque los que hemos leído algo y no somos fascistas, no nos lo tragamos.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Mientras tanto en Oleiros (A Coruña), la rotonda del Che Guevara:


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> El comunismo es el régimen que más asesinatos ha cometido en la historia, no comprendo porque alguno los amparan....Un 10 para el parlamento europeo.





libertarioa dijo:


> La verdad:
> Los nazis crearon dos GM.
> Los comunistas (capitalismo de estado realmente) pararon a los nazis en la 2 GM.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante la cita de Thomas Man, pero aqui estamos en burbujaa!! Aqui solo vale lo que dice el enano cojo de Fedeguico.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Oleiros (A Coruña), la rotonda del Che Guevara:



Jodete y vere a chupar polla de moro como hacia Franco.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Ya tiene que venir EUROPA a decirle a los progres que sus amados asesinos comunistoides también entran en su memoria historica


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Si, parece que han abierto un melon incomodo. La memoria historica....en la que una extensa lista de sindicatos y partidos politicos de renombre y que existen en la actualidad tienen un pasado sangriento.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Oct 2019)

¿esto es un trolleo?

La fuente?


----------



## MIP (3 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Sólo la Pasionaria es una comunista inequívoca pero no sé si tiene crímenes de guerra en su haber.



En la zona minera de la margen izquierda era cariñosamente recordada como “esa hija de puta” por sus famosos requisamientos de comida a familias obreras “para la causa”.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

los comunistas no es que condenen los asesinatos comunistas, es que los justifican. Que es peor.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (3 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> El capitalismo de estado de la URSS (llamado por los incultos como tú cómo comunismo).....


----------



## mecaweto (3 Oct 2019)

¿El Parlamento europeo no es esa zahurda de zánganos que existe gracias a que Stalin aplastó los nazis? Que desagradecidos.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

En Alemania se condena fascismo y comunismo, no veo por qué debería ser diferente aquí también


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A ver si nos leemos el texto de la resolución antes de hablar de ella, porque lleváis 4 páginas soltando paridas que no tienen nada que ver. El texto aprobado por el parlamento europeo no es una condena del comunismo, sino del nazismo, del estalinismo, y de "toda manifestación y propagación de ideologías totalitarias". Se toma ahora porque se conmemoran los 80 años de la firma del pacto Molotov-Ribentrop entre la Alemania nazi y el régimen estalinista. Condena el negacionismo del Holocausto. Manifiesta su preocupación ante la creciente regresión al fascismo, el racismo, la xenofobia y otras formas de intolerancia, denunciando la colusión entre líderes políticos, partidos políticos y fuerzas de seguridad y dichos movimientos radicales, racistas y xenófobos. Condena que las fuerzas políticas extremistas y xenófobas evoquen la retórica totalitaria mediante el racismo, el antisemitismo y el odio hacia las minorías sexuales y de otro tipo. Pide una cultura común de memoria histórica que rechace los crímenes de los regímenes fascistas y estalinistas, y de otros regímenes totalitarios y autoritarios del pasado.
> 
> Los comunistas fueron las principales víctimas del estalinismo. Los crímenes de Stalin fueron condenados en febrero de 1956 por el PCUS, y desde entonces por la inmensa mayoría de los partidos comunistas del mundo. No tienen por tanto los comunistas que sentirse concernidos por esa condena del estalinismo.
> 
> ...



Ya se que eres troskistilla. Pero te comento en ese stalinismo, quieren englobar a todos.
El rollo que sueltas que lo podría decir uno de Vox sin sonrojarse. No te das cuenta, que para esa medida todods son stalinistas?.

No te das cuenta a no ser que estés de acuerdo con la medida (no me extrañaría como troskista que eres), que también te engloban a ti?.

Este cuento ya me lo sé, tu eres super comunista antistalinista y por lo tanto te pones a favor de la UE en su medida. Con 2 cojones. Al igual que troski en plena Guerra mundial abogaba por atacar la URSS contra los "stalinistas". Vamos, sois una quinta columna que ni comeis ni dejais comer.

Piensa el muy necio que a usted no le tocará.

Usted cree que un Fascista diferencia a un troskista , de un Maoista, de Hoxista, de un Stalinista,...? En serio??.
Por favor no cuente milongas, ni haga el ridiculo poniendose con los fachas, pero desde otra perspectiva.

Para las guerras y este tipo de medidas, siempre tienen a los mamporreros troskistas y comeflores para apoyarles. Aunque sea desde otra supuesta perspectiva.

Cuando salgas un dia a una manifestación, gritarás no soy Stalinista, y te dejarán?.

No sois más necios porque no entrenais.


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (3 Oct 2019)

Dos puntos de la Resolución para echarnos unas risas:



> 19. Condenar el hecho de que las fuerzas políticas extremistas y xenófobas en Europa recurren cada vez más a la distorsión de los hechos históricos, y emplean el simbolismo y la retórica que se hace eco de aspectos de la propaganda totalitaria, incluido el racismo, el antisemitismo y el odio hacia las minorías sexuales y otras;



...............



> 21. Destacar que el trágico pasado de Europa debería seguir sirviendo de inspiración moral y política para afrontar los desafíos del mundo actual, incluida la lucha por un mundo más justo, *creando sociedades y comunidades abiertas y tolerantes que acojan a las minorías etnicas, religiosas y sexuales,* y establezcan valores europeos para todos.



ja, ja, ja.... un discurso totalitario contra el totalitarismo.


Todos los totalitarismos son malos menos el mío...

Y la Resolución se la mandan a la Duma para que corrija sus posturas herróneas. ¡Vaya risas que se van a echar con el sermón judeo-masónico!


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)

¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> Dos puntos de la Resolución para echarnos unas risas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En resumen, Britanicos y Franceses coquetean con Alemania de Hitler, para intentar que Alemania ataque a la URSS( Recordemos que en los años 20, 15 naciones incluidas USA, Gran Bretaña ; Francia,... atacan la URSS). La URSS hace una jugada magistral y hace el Pacto de NO agresion, ganando un tiempo que a la postre se demostró estrátegico. Alemania antes se queda con Cgecoslovaquia, y Francia e Inglaterra se calllan como putas, prueban la aviacion nazi en España y Francia e Inglaterra calllan como putas. Alemania invade Polonia, y les declaran la guerra Francia e Inglaterra. Toman Francia en 4 semanas (Vergonzoso). Les dejan escapar en Dunkerke. Y en 1941 empieza la guerra de verdad, una guerra de exterminio por parte de los nazis contra la URSS. Se gana la guerra gracias a la URSS (30.000.000 de muertos cerca de 20M civiles). Guerra Fria, Misiles y bases yankies por casi toda europa. Guarrea de Corea, Guerra de Vietnam,... Caida URSS, Revisionismo historico (La 2º guerra mundial fue una guerra solo contra judios y algunos que pasaban por alli. Y la guerra se gano en el desmbarco de Normandia), y ahora el estoque final.

Y ahora me vienen esta panda de sinverguenzas a hablar de Stalinismo? Esta panda de cobardes?

Señores quieren borrar la historia de la URSS, de sus grandes logros, y hacer ilegal esa parte de la historia.

QUieren, si se llega a mayores, patrón que no he cobrado, me debe el dinero del mes. Stalinista. Año de carcel.

El Stalinismo como sistema es una falacia. SOlo se puede hablar de Stalinismo al periodo concreto del gobierno de Stalin.
Por lo tanto utilizaran la tal inconcrección a cualquiera que esté en una Huelga, manifestación,...


----------



## kerevienteya (3 Oct 2019)

Escupen para arriba y ... que se jodan. No les molaba tanto censurar a otras ideas?


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (3 Oct 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> En resumen, Britanicos y Franceses coquetean con Alemania de Hitler, para intentar que Alemania ataque a la URSS( Recordemos que en los años 20, 15 naciones incluidas USA, Gran Bretaña ; Francia,... atacan la URSS). La URSS hace una jugada magistral y hace el Pacto de NO agresion, ganando un tiempo que a la postre se demostró estrátegico. Alemania antes se queda con Cgecoslovaquia, y Francia e Inglaterra se calllan como putas, prueban la aviacion nazi en España y Francia e Inglaterra calllan como putas. Alemania invade Polonia, y les declaran la guerra Francia e Inglaterra. Toman Francia en 4 semanas (Vergonzoso). Les dejan escapar en Dunkerke. Y en 1941 empieza la guerra de verdad, una guerra de exterminio por parte de los nazis contra la URSS. Se gana la guerra gracias a la URSS (30.000.000 de muertos cerca de 20M civiles). Guerra Fria, Misiles y bases yankies por casi toda europa. Guarrea de Corea, Guerra de Vietnam,... Caida URSS, Revisionismo historico (La 2º guerra mundial fue una guerra solo contra judios y algunos que pasaban por alli. Y la guerra se gano en el desmbarco de Normandia), y ahora el estoque final.
> 
> Y ahora me vienen esta panda de sinverguenzas a hablar de Stalinismo? Esta panda de cobardes?
> 
> ...



Todo el follón viene porque Stalin era más antisemita que Hitler, los sucesores de Stalin "invitaron" a los judíos a irse de la URSS y la Rusia actual se niega a condenar el Stalinismo tal y como desean los judíos y, si lo hace o lo ha hecho, lo hace de cara a la galería o por estrategia, no por convicción.

Por eso, en la pizarra de hoy nos dicen que tenemos que odiar a Stalin, (porque pioleteba con furia a los troskos).


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)

¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> Todo el follón viene porque Stalin era más antisemita que Hitler, los sucesores de Stalin "invitaron" a los judíos a irse de la URSS y la Rusia actual se niega a condenar el Stalinismo tal y como desean los judíos y, si lo hace o lo ha hecho, lo hace de cara a la galería o por estrategia, no por convicción.
> 
> Por eso, en la pizarra de hoy nos dicen que tenemos que odiar a Stalin, (porque pioleteba con furia a los troskos).



En la URSS no hubo antisemitismo por parte del Gobierno Bolchevique.
La parida de que Stalin era más antisemita que Hitler, ya es para enmarcar.

Los primeros campos de exterminio fueron liberados por el Ejercito Rojo.

Y lo del odio a Stalin no es de hoy, se llevan utilizando las tacticas troskistas desde 1938, que por cierto bien que las han usado la CIA.


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (3 Oct 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> La parida de que Stalin era más antisemita que Hitler, ya es para enmarcar.



Enmárcala, enmárcala.

1. En 1948, Viktor Abakumov, Ministro de Seguridad de la URSS, ex-jefe de la SMERSH, contrainteligencia de la NKVD, llevó a cabo una purga y varios políticos checos fueron ejecutados. La acusación fue traición, sionismo y vender armas a Israel. Beria quería una alianza con Israel para expandir el comunismo en Oriente Medio, pero los líderes soviéticos eran partidarios de aliarse con los árabes.

2. En 1950, Stalin dejó de confiar en Beria y pensaba deshacerse de él acusándolo de conspirar para crear una revuelta nacionalista.

3. El 13 de enero de 1953, Pravda dio el pistoletazo de salida para la mayor campaña hantisemita de la historia de la URSS con el artículo “El complot de los médicos”, en el que se acusaba a médicos judíos de haber administrado medicinas a líderes soviéticos para matarlos. Cientos de médicos judíos fueron detenidos, despedidos de sus trabajos, enviados al gulag o ejecutados.

4. Stalin ordenó que todos los judíos de la URSS fuesen deportados al lejano Este.

5. Beria sabía que había caído en desgracia y esto pudo ser el motivo para que, en marzo de 1953, le diera el matarratas warfarin a Stalin, que era el último grito en USA para el tratamiento post-infarto. Según la versión de Molotov en sus Memorias.

6. Tras la muerte de Stalin, Beria liberó a todos los médicos judíos arrestados y dijo que todo había sido un complot del Ministerio de Seguridad y arrestó a todos los funcionarios que habían llevado a cabo la investigación.

7. El golpe de estado de 1953 acusó a Beria de espía y traidor al servicio de Inglaterra.

8. Beria, lugarteniente de Stalin durante más de 20, años acabó con un tiro en la frente con la aquiescencia del Comité Central del Partido Comunista, cuyo Secretario General era Khrushev.


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)

¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> Enmárcala, enmárcala.
> 
> 1. En 1948, Viktor Abakumov, Ministro de Seguridad de la URSS, ex-jefe de la SMERSH, contrainteligencia de la NKVD, llevó a cabo una purga y varios políticos checos fueron ejecutados. La acusación fue traición, sionismo y vender armas a Israel. Beria quería una alianza con Israel para expandir el comunismo en Oriente Medio, pero los líderes soviéticos eran partidarios de aliarse con los árabes.
> 
> ...



Usted hace como los yankies, condenan a 100 y usted solo habla del judio.
En la URSS nunca hubo una politica antisemita. Asi de simple.

Busqueme textos de comunistas hablando de exteminarlos como planeo el alto mando nazi o lo dejaba caer Hitler en su "MEin Kamfp"


----------



## magnificent (3 Oct 2019)

Pues toda la izquierda española es comunista


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Usted hace como los yankies, condenan a 100 y usted solo habla del judio.
> En la URSS nunca hubo una politica antisemita. Asi de simple.
> 
> Busqueme textos de comunistas hablando de exteminarlos como planeo el alto mando nazi o lo dejaba caer Hitler en su "MEin Kamfp"



Y los pogromos??


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Oct 2019)

magnificent dijo:


> Pues toda la izquierda española es comunista



Y los reyes vienen de oriente.
Pero me das la razón en que la utilizacion del "Stalisnimo" servirá para un roto como para un descosido.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Oct 2019)

Me alegro


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

Si mi abuela decía que ella era muy comunista, con eso ya sería suficiente? 

Era comunista el partido socialdemócrata alemán cuando se fundó con orientación marxista, tras el congreso de Gotha? Lo es ahora?


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

Lo que en principio es algo positivo una vez leída la resolución europea se denota como un paso más a la creación de ficción histórica mediante legislación. Sí, algún palo se da al estalinismo, pero principalmente se pide condenar más firmemente a las líneas de pensamiento disidentes al pensamiento progre actual. Más que satisfacción, me produce cierto malestar el imaginar todas las posibilidades que se pueden extraer de ahí...


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Oct 2019)

Vamos que para tí es lo mismo el antiguo socialismo marxista del PSOE o el SPD, que el leninismo del PCE o el KPD...pues nada, coja la brocha gorda y a pintar se ha dicho.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

En este país es muy guay dárselas de comunista (por la teoría) sin haber sufrido un verdadero régimen comunista. Y ya está, no hay más.


----------



## Lefri (3 Oct 2019)

Y esto ¿no lo ponen en las noticias de la tv?


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (4 Oct 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> En la URSS nunca hubo una politica antisemita. Asi de simple.








Viktor Kulikov, que llegó a ser comandante en jefe del Pacto de Varsovia, ejecutó a miles de judios de la NKVD la noche del 27 junio de 1953 y los soldados de la NKVD que estaban encargados de los gulags fueron invitados a abandonar la URSS. Las leyes de inmigración de USA se fueron modificando para meterlos en masa.

A usted, este hecho y otros miles similares no le parecerá hantisemitismo, pero por esto y por hechos similares, los kapullos del Parlamento de la UE nos ponen en la pizarra que tenemos que odiar a Stalin y al stalinismo. Si no tendriamos a San Stalin hasta en el gazpacho.

Pero el descaro es que la Resolución se la mandan a la Duma para que corrija herrores. Se van a jartar de reir.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Por lo visto los progres a raíz de esta noticia andan cortocircuitados


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Oct 2019)

Es la superioridad moral de la izquierda, sin embargo, el resto somos todos fachas.


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

Bueno teóricamente yo también soy "comunista", puesto que el fin último de mi ideología anarquista, es la socialización de los medios de producción. Sin embargo, todo el mundo entiende lo que se quiere decir cuando hablan de comunismo, y los anarquistas no estamos incluidos en la charla.

¿Entiendes ya de una vez por donde voy o vas a seguir haciéndote el tonto interesadamente?


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

La UE condena los crímenes del comunismo y los fans de la ‘memoria histórica’ se enfadan


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Y más le vale a España ACATAR la resolución europea o se avecinan sanciones para España.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Que gran notición !!!!

Por fin un poco de cordura.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

A partir de ahora todo aquel que defienda el comunismo, marxismo-leninismo, y toda esa mierda, hay que decirle a gritos ...

!!!! QUE HA SIDO CONDENADO POR EL PARLAMENTO EUROPEO!!!!

Y que callen la boca


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Por ejemplo: 

"Yo soy comunista"

Pablo Iglesias Turrión


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

Pues es muy sencillo. Si el PSOE nunca ha promovido políticas de colectivizacion de la propiedad cuando estuvo en el poder, igual que el SPD alemán, NO es comunista.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Oct 2019)

Los liberales estarían encantados si solo existiera un sistema en que caben ellos, su centro y ya está, y a eso lo llaman democracia, libertad. En eso están. Un mundo sin comunismo, sin socialistas, sin extrema derecha, sin populistas, sin cristianismo clásico, sin islam, sin tradición. Solo el centro político liberal al servicio del capital económico y las corporaciones. El mayor totalitarismo de la historia es aquel que aparenta que no lo es mientras ha destruido otras visiones del mundo.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

A VOX le digo:

Velad y exigir el cumplimento de la resolución del parlamento europeo.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Ríos de bilis.

La unión europea es facha franco


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

Te estás contradiciendo. Por un lado dices que el PSOE no tenía el poder, y por otro que con el poder que tenía, intentó colectivizar las minas de Asturias.

Se pilla antes a un farsante que a un cojo. La huelga revolucionaria de Asturias, era una huelga general por eso, porque la insurreción tuvo lugar en un contexto en el que los sindicatos estaban ganando poder, y fueron ellos lo que tomaron el control de la insurreción.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Oct 2019)

Por cierto cortocircuito en los conspiranoicos que dicen que el NWO masón será comunista mientras la auténtica élite real odia el comunismo.


----------



## magnificent (4 Oct 2019)

Lefri dijo:


> Y más le vale a España ACATAR la resolución europea o se avecinan sanciones para España.



Acatar? Jajajaja 

La UE ya ha prohibido tambien varias veces los homenajes a etarras en el PV y España sin hacer ni puto caso, sigue habiendo homenajes a diario

Ojalá la sanción sea brutal para esta puta basura de país chavista y etarra


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Que cosas tiene la vida. Ahora la UE condena lo que siempre condenó Franco.

Jajajaja


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Oct 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Muy triste que se haya tenido que esperar a que buena parte del Parlamento Europeo esté compuesto de "populistas de derechas".



Pues a ver si destruyen la UE desde dentro porque por eso mucha gente les votó, si no están decepcionando a sus votantes.


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

Lefri dijo:


> Que cosas tiene la vida. Ahora la UE condena lo que siempre condenó Franco.
> 
> Jajajaja



A ver, anormal fascista.. según la resolución, también mas te vale no volver a decir algo bueno del criminal en tu puta vida. Van a ir a por vosotros, lo pillas?


----------



## magnificent (4 Oct 2019)

Podemos es un homenaje al comunismo rancio y chavista en si mismo, hay que ilegalizarlo igualmente


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> A ver, anormal fascista.. según la resolución, también mas te vale no volver a decir algo bueno del criminal en tu puta vida. Van a ir a por vosotros, lo pillas?



La UE condena los crímenes del comunismo y los fans de la ‘memoria histórica’ se enfadan


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

magnificent dijo:


> Podemos es un homenaje al comunismo rancio y chavista en si mismo, hay que ilegalizarlo igualmente



Es una consecuencia lógica.


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

Lefri dijo:


> La UE condena los crímenes del comunismo y los fans de la ‘memoria histórica’ se enfadan



Pues a ver si os meten en la trena a todos, a ellos y a vosotros, al final la gente normal sale ganando.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (4 Oct 2019)

Zhu De dejó de postear ayer por la tarde cuando supo de la noticia. ¿ Infarto? ¿ Cacota? ¿ Llamaradas rectales? ¿ Depresión postparto ? ¿ Ha huido finalmente a China para ser esclavo en una fábrica de sandalias? Si alguien sabe algo por favor que nos lo diga, estamos en un sinvivir.


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

No, pero antiguamente fuimos aliados, aunque terminamos como el rosario de la aurora. Desde luego que con algunos marxistas como el POUM éramos uña y carne. Otros marxistas intentaron liquidarnos como enemigos. De ahí mi insistencia en demostrar que no son todos iguales.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Oct 2019)

¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> Todo el follón viene porque Stalin era más antisemita que Hitler, los sucesores de Stalin "invitaron" a los judíos a irse de la URSS y la Rusia actual se niega a condenar el Stalinismo tal y como desean los judíos y, si lo hace o lo ha hecho, lo hace de cara a la galería o por estrategia, no por convicción.
> 
> Por eso, en la pizarra de hoy nos dicen que tenemos que odiar a Stalin, (porque pioleteba con furia a los troskos).



Los nancys os estais ultimamente mas subnormales que de costumbre. Entre las sandeces contra Einstein, a decir que Stalin era mas antijudio que Hitler, estais demostrando un gran grado de subnormalidad profunda.

Cuando os interas decis que la URSS es una invencion judaica, cuando no que eran antisemitas.... Todas las tonterias que soltais de la historia apestan a magufada patetica.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Voy pillando el salvavidas para no ahogarme con las bilis


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Todos los rojos aplaudieron que quitaran calles a fachas malos, ahora toca quitar calles a mugre roja.

Que se jodan.


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

Lefri, el facha-bot programado por una subcontrata de Indra.


----------



## HArtS (4 Oct 2019)

Siento ganas de llorar de alegría al leer esta noticia. A partir de ahora la apología del comunismo puede ser considerada delito de odio; esa ideología putrefacta irá al único lugar donde debe estar: El olvido.


----------



## alas97 (4 Oct 2019)

me NUTRE...


----------



## Macpherson (4 Oct 2019)

Borrego Salvador - Accion Gradual


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (4 Oct 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los nancys os estais ultimamente mas subnormales que de costumbre. Entre las sandeces contra Einstein, a decir que Stalin era mas antijudio que Hitler, estais demostrando un gran grado de subnormalidad profunda.
> 
> Cuando os interas decis que la URSS es una invencion judaica, cuando no que eran antisemitas.... Todas las tonterias que soltais de la historia apestan a magufada patetica.



Tú debes ser de los foreros más tontakos que andan por aquí. Lo de que la URSS fue una judiada lo dice hasta Putin, pero en algún momento se les torció el asunto y acabaron así:







Y no dejar que el tontopollas éste ex-Presidente del Konsomol (Juventudes Leninistas) se apoderara de la mayor petrolera de Rusia por la cara y fuese mandado a un campo de trabajo y reeducación en el lejano Este (mucho más pallá de Siberia, por si no te orientas) es genosidio, tontako.

Y, cuidate, no te vaya a dar un esguince en el cerebro al reflexionar sobre alguno de mis posts.

Pero de lo que estamos hablando es de que, ahora, toca la "Semana del Odio" contra el totalitarismo, es decir, contra el stalinismo, porque Rusia no ha condenado suficientemente el stalinismo y esa Resolución está dirigida a la Duma:



> 22. Instructs its President to forward this resolution to the Council, the Commission, the governments and parliaments of the Member States, the *Russian Duma* and the parliaments of the Eastern Partnership countries.



Una Resolución totalitaria contra el totalitarismo.

Y, al mismo tiempo, estamos en la "Semana del Amor" hacia las minorías étnicas, religiosas y sexuales, bisexuales, transexuales... y los comunistas güenos podéis seguir campando a vuestras anchas que no pasa ná, que esto no va contra vosotros, pero recordad que tenéis que ser buenos goym, si no, os crujen una resolución destas...


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo. Eso obliga al Estado Español a:
> - retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus agentes en España (Carrillo, Pasionaria, Negrín, Largo Caballero, Brigadas Internacionales....)
> - Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo (Tren de la Muerte, Paracuellos....).
> Es una norma europea de obligado cumplimiento.....
> ¿Lo sabían?



Las normas europeas solo son de obligado cumplimiento cuando permiten liberar a un terrorista, joder a un súbdito, o benefician al ciudadano botín.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Que hijos de puta cínicos sois los fascistas, como si Alemania no hubiese movido un dedo antes de 1939 ..."fue sin querer queriendo", preguntad a los checos si querían ser invadidos.



Pues si tontaina izmierdil, los alemanes de los sudetes querian volver a Alemania.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Culpa de Francia y Reino Unido por no intervenir y dejar a la república en manos de la URSS y los comunistas. Lo que correspondería es reprobar a León Blume y Neville Chamberlain.



claro, claro. Muy logico. Toma tus cacahuetes chimpance.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> 30.000.0000 de muertos de la URSS, por la barbarie NAzi.
> 
> Hay que ser desgradecido e hijo de la gran puta, para ir con este tema ahora, aunque no es sorprendente, viniendo de la EUropa de Los Mercaderes.
> 
> VIVA STALIN



        

¿ERES COMUNISTA PORQUE ERES TONTO O ERES TONTO PORQUE ERES COMUNISTA?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Libertario inculto, mi ideología es libertaria.
> No genocida como tú ideología de enfermo mental.
> Estudia
> Ver archivo adjunto 162611
> paleto



Tu eres un payaso que no sabe ni por donde le salen los pedos.

PALETO.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Los fascistas ucranianos colaboraron ampliamente con los nazis en la persecución de judíos. ¿Sabes quien fue Stepan Bandera?



A ver. Cretino analfabeto. El holodomor es anterior a la WW2...... ¿lo entiendes ahora, pedazo de subnormal?


----------



## Cleonte (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> claro, claro. Muy logico. Toma tus cacahuetes chimpance.



Los cacahuetes te hacen más falta a ti si no entiendes que quien paga manda. Desde el momento en que la supervivencia de la república dependía del armamento soviético el ascenso del comunismo era inevitable.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Los cacahuetes te hacen más falta a ti si no entiendes que quien paga manda. Desde el momento en que la supervivencia de la república dependía del armamento soviético el ascenso del comunismo era inevitable.



Entonces reconoces que el bando rojo era comunista??

No te has parado a pensar (doloroso en tu caso) por que ninguna democracia apoyo al bando izquierdoso de la GC??


----------



## BigJoe (4 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Claro.
> El nazismo creó 2 GM.
> El comunismo (capitalismo de estado realmente) paro a los nazis en la 2 GM.
> Casi lo mismo.
> Estudia paleto enfermo mental.




La verdad histórica manifiesta de que el fascismo fue una escisión del comunismo, del socialismo es una de las más ocultadas y, por supuesto, más tenazmente negadas. Nada en los escritos de *Marx* inducía a prever un proceso así y al principio los comunistas no supieron dar una respuesta, hasta que establecieron que se trataba de una reacción de la burguesía capitalista, un estertor del capitalismo. Pero esto no era más que propaganda. Así que seamos más cautos a la hora de mandar a la gente "a estudiar"

En realidad, el fascismo fue la herejía que negaba el dogma del internacionalismo proletario, que había fracasado en la primera guerra mundial y la adopción del nacionalismo, que se había mostrado como un impulso general de los espíritus, también de los de los trabajadores. Era antidemocrático, antiburgués y estatista: _“todo con el Estado y dentro del Estado, nada contra el Estado”,_ según la máxima de *Mussolin* 

Por cierto si no hubiera sido por la Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo por la cual los malditos USA ayudó a la Unión Soviética con 11,.3 mil millones de dólares (al cambio actual serían unos 750 mil millones), no le duran un verano a Hitler.

El meme que has puesto da a entender que a ti no te jode los totalitarismo, solo cuando el totalitario no es comunista, ¿De verdad crees que vas a conseguir convencer a alguien de nada?


----------



## Cleonte (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Entonces reconoces que el bando rojo era comunista??
> 
> No te has parado a pensar (doloroso en tu caso) por que ninguna democracia apoyo al bando izquierdoso de la GC??
> 
> ...



¿Y qué pasa con el nacionalismo vasco? ¿El PNV, que acabó dividido y apoyando a los dos bandos, también era comunista? ¿Y los anarquistas que odiaban a muerte a los comunistas también? ¿Y el nacionalismo catalán, que a su vez estaba dividido entre el nacionalismo de derechas y el de izquierdas? ¿Y los republicanos más moderados que estaban aterrados con el caos político en que llevaba hundiéndose la república? En la Guerra Civil Española hubo de todo. No quedó una sola ideología occidental sin representar y a veces incluso dentro del mismo partido hubo divisiones.

Entiendo que te cueste comprender la puta locura de partidos políticos, facciones e ideologías que fue aquello y que necesites creer que fue una guerra entre fachas y rojos para que no te explote la cabeza pero es que no ha habido una guerra civil tan compleja como la de 1936.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Oct 2019)

Lógico que esa panda de fascistas condenen algo que va contra sus intereses de clase.
Un motivo más para desear el hundimiento de esa mafia que es la UE


----------



## Adrian1 (4 Oct 2019)

Los medios de comunicación no dicen nada.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa con el nacionalismo vasco? ¿El PNV, que acabó dividido y apoyando a los dos bandos, también era comunista? ¿Y los anarquistas que odiaban a muerte a los comunistas también? ¿Y el nacionalismo catalán, que a su vez estaba dividido entre el nacionalismo de derechas y el de izquierdas? ¿Y los republicanos más moderados que estaban aterrados con el caos político en que llevaba hundiéndose la república? En la Guerra Civil Española hubo de todo. No quedó una sola ideología occidental sin representar y a veces incluso dentro del mismo partido hubo divisiones.
> 
> Entiendo que te cueste comprender la puta locura de partidos políticos, facciones e ideologías que fue aquello y que necesites creer que fue una guerra entre fachas y rojos para que no te explote la cabeza pero es que no ha habido una guerra civil tan compleja como la de 1936.



Para entender y explicar la realidad hay que simplificarla aunque se pierdan matices. Cualquier mente medianamente logica y ordenada lo sabe. Entiendo que esto te cuesta asimilarlo.

Curiosamente, esas facciones antiespañolas siguen apoyando gobiernos de izmierdas. La izmierda es la antiespaña, el liberticio, el crimen y la destruccion de los principios basicos por los que se rige una sociedad civilizada. Por eso tuvo lugar el legitimo Alzamiento Nacional, y la posterior cruzada de liberacion. Es la izmierda la que hace desde siempre el discurso de buenos y fachas. De ahi esa aberracion que es la ley de memoria historica, y el proyecto de profanacion de la tumba del Caudillo. La psicopatia imbeciloide en la izquierda es de tal calibre que incluso, para los tarados comunistas de podemos, el psoe es ahora un partido fascista.

¿sabias que Queipo de Llano era un tipo de izquierdas, que incluso se lio a puñetazos con Jose Antonio en alguna ocasion?. Pues apoyo a Franco, y lo hizo mas por amistad, camaraderia y lealtad personal que por ideologia


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Oct 2019)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación no dicen nada.



Lógico, ¿qué esperabas?


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

En este país es muy guay dárselas de comunista (por la teoría) sin haber sufrido un verdadero régimen comunista. Y ya está, no hay más.


----------



## EUROPIA (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> ¿ERES COMUNISTA PORQUE ERES TONTO O ERES TONTO PORQUE ERES COMUNISTA?



Puedo entender que me insulte, al igual que usted debe de entender que le llame hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Oct 2019)

Pues no se si los massmierda le daran la relevancia que tiene.
Pero se podian dedicar a prohibir otras cosas mas serias.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Puedo entender que me insulte, al igual que usted debe de entender que le llame hijo de la gran puta.



En absoluto. Solo te describo. Tu eres un ser limitado y mermado de facultades que lanza un insulto burdo carente de ingenio. 

Por cierto, mi madre es una señora a la que ni tu ni ninguno de tu mierdo-familia le llegais a la suela.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Los de la "Memoria histórica" probando su propia medicina...


----------



## libertarioa (4 Oct 2019)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>



Gracias por tu falta de argumentación, quedas bien retratado como comepollas de los banqueros, aunque seas pobre.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

El Parlamento Europeo condena el comunismo y el nazismo por haber cometido genocidios, asesinatos en masa y deportaciones, y por ser los causantes de una pérdida de vidas humanas y de libertad en el siglo XX a una escala hasta entonces nunca vista.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> A ver. Cretino analfabeto. El holodomor es anterior a la WW2...... ¿lo entiendes ahora, pedazo de subnormal?



El Holomodor es un cuento y tú eres un maleducado, porque yo no te había insultado. Al Ignore, piltrafilla.


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Pues si tontaina izmierdil, los alemanes de los sudetes querian volver a Alemania.



Y los checos también, soplapollas fascista? Pues buen petardo le metieron por el culo a Heydrich....


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Oct 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Ya se que eres troskistilla. Pero te comento en ese stalinismo, quieren englobar a todos.
> El rollo que sueltas que lo podría decir uno de Vox sin sonrojarse. No te das cuenta, que para esa medida todods son stalinistas?.
> 
> No te das cuenta a no ser que estés de acuerdo con la medida (no me extrañaría como troskista que eres), que también te engloban a ti?.
> ...



Tengo bastante afinidad ideológica con Trostky, algunas de cuyas obras he leído, pero no me considero políticamente representado por los trostkistas actuales, que con su lamentable sectarismo inspiraron la famosa escena del Frente Popular de Judea y el Frente Judaico Popular de la Vida de Brian. No obstante, ya que se empeña usted en encasillarme, al menos ahórrese el diminutivo. No soy troskistilla: llámeme trostkista.

La UE al condenar al estalinismo por los crímenes que cometió únicamente ha reconocido una obviedad. Es un hecho histórico que durante la Gran Purga de 1936-38, dentro el Ejército Rojo fueron juzgados y condenados 3 de los 5 mariscales, 13 de los 15 comandantes de ejércitos, 8 de los 9 almirantes, 50 de los 57 generales de los cuerpos de ejército, 154 de los 186 generales de división, todos los comisarios del ejército y 25 de los 28 comisarios de los cuerpos de ejército. Dentro del partido, fueron ejecutados casi todos los bolcheviques que habían tenido un función importante en la Revolución de octubre o en el gobierno de Lenin; de los seis miembros del Politburó original, sólo Stalin sobrevivió, cuatro fueron ejecutados y Trotsky fue asesinado en su exilio en México en 1940. De los 1.966 delegados del XVII Congreso del Partido Comunista celebrado en 1934, 1.108 fueron arrestados y casi todos murieron ejecutados o en prisión. Stalin fue el mayor enemigo físico de los comunistas en la URSS, y en la medida en que debilitó profundamente al movimiento comunista a nivel mundial, el mejor aliado que podían tener los fascistas. Stalin como estratega era pésimo. Se dejó sorprender por el ataque de sus aliados nazis en 1941, agravando el desastre durante las primeras semanas con su orden de resistencia a ultranza sin posibilidad de retirada. Si no fuera por que contaba con buenos generales como Zhukov a quienes inexplicablemente no asesinó, la URSS hubiera sido derrotada.

Ya sé que la mayoría de los fachas que pululan por este foro no solo son incapaces de diferenciar "a un troskista , de un Maoista, de Hoxista, de un Stalinista", sino que ignoran completamente hasta lo más elemental de la ideología fascista que dicen defender, pero es que yo solo discuto con las personas (sean de la ideología que sean) inteligentes. 

Además de necio, es usted un maleducado.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Tengo bastante afinidad ideológica con Trostky, algunas de cuyas obras he leído, pero no me considero políticamente representado por los trostkistas actuales, que con su lamentable sectarismo inspiraron la famosa escena del Frente Popular de Judea y el Frente Judaico Popular de la Vida de Brian. No obstante, ya que se empeña usted en encasillarme, al menos ahórrese el diminutivo. No soy troskistilla: llámeme trostkista.
> 
> La UE al condenar al estalinismo por los crímenes que cometió únicamente ha reconocido una obviedad. Es un hecho histórico que durante la Gran Purga de 1936-38, dentro el Ejército Rojo fueron juzgados y condenados 3 de los 5 mariscales, 13 de los 15 comandantes de ejércitos, 8 de los 9 almirantes, 50 de los 57 generales de los cuerpos de ejército, 154 de los 186 generales de división, todos los comisarios del ejército y 25 de los 28 comisarios de los cuerpos de ejército. Dentro del partido, fueron ejecutados casi todos los bolcheviques que habían tenido un función importante en la Revolución de octubre o en el gobierno de Lenin; de los seis miembros del Politburó original, sólo Stalin sobrevivió, cuatro fueron ejecutados y Trotsky fue asesinado en su exilio en México en 1940. De los 1.966 delegados del XVII Congreso del Partido Comunista celebrado en 1934, 1.108 fueron arrestados y casi todos murieron ejecutados o en prisión. Stalin fue el mayor enemigo físico de los comunistas en la URSS, y en la medida en que debilitó profundamente al movimiento comunista a nivel mundial, el mejor aliado que podían tener los fascistas. Stalin como estratega era pésimo. Se dejó sorprender por el ataque de sus aliados nazis en 1941, agravando el desastre durante las primeras semanas con su orden de resistencia a ultranza sin posibilidad de retirada. Si no fuera por que contaba con buenos generales como Zhukov a quienes inexplicablemente no asesinó, la URSS hubiera sido derrotada.
> 
> ...



El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo. Norma de obligado cumplimiento – Asociación de Militares Españoles


----------



## libertarioa (4 Oct 2019)

Yo libertario, no sabes leer castellano subnormal?
Tu apodo en lengua extranjera habla bastante bien de tu nacionalismo español y tu Dios el inglés extranjero.
Estudia paleto terrorista


----------



## libertarioa (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Tu eres un payaso que no sabe ni por donde le salen los pedos.
> 
> PALETO.



Me encanta que gente enferma mental con su correspondiente ideología enferma, paleta, genocida, asesina y comepollas de los banqueros me hablen de coherencia 
Gracias subnormal traidor


----------



## libertarioa (4 Oct 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> La verdad histórica manifiesta de que el fascismo fue una escisión del comunismo, del socialismo es una de las más ocultadas y, por supuesto, más tenazmente negadas. Nada en los escritos de *Marx* inducía a prever un proceso así y al principio los comunistas no supieron dar una respuesta, hasta que establecieron que se trataba de una reacción de la burguesía capitalista, un estertor del capitalismo. Pero esto no era más que propaganda. Así que seamos más cautos a la hora de mandar a la gente "a estudiar"
> 
> En realidad, el fascismo fue la herejía que negaba el dogma del internacionalismo proletario, que había fracasado en la primera guerra mundial y la adopción del nacionalismo, que se había mostrado como un impulso general de los espíritus, también de los de los trabajadores. Era antidemocrático, antiburgués y estatista: _“todo con el Estado y dentro del Estado, nada contra el Estado”,_ según la máxima de *Mussolin*
> 
> ...



Juas juas juas.
El fascismo de Hitler fue la respuesta de krupp, tissen, Bayer y el resto de los mafiosos capitalistas.
Te resumo, que te veo cortito:
Hitler fue el invento comepollas de los banqueros.
Te hago un plano?


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Oct 2019)

Para cagarse.


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

Cumple la ley

El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo. Norma de obligado cumplimiento – Asociación de Militares Españoles


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Oct 2019)

Y recordemos que todo esto lo iniciaron los paletos identitarios anticapitalistas catalanes con el prusés socialista y moronegro que han montado.

"Cuando en Bruselas vean el sufrimiento del pueblo catalan os vais a enterar, hezpañoles"....  

Lo que realmente le preocupa a Bruselas es que los paletos como Perro Sanchez o Macron sean incapaces de medir la cantidad de adoctrinamiento anti-individuo que pueden enchufar a la juventud, sin provocar otra barbarie nazional-socialista/stalinista de mierda.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Oct 2019)

Cuando piensan retirar la estatua en la castellana a este hijazo de la gran puta?








Cuando piensan quitarle todas las putas calles y demas mierdas a hijos de la gran puta como carrillo, la puta procesionaria, iglesias pose, y demas?


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Oct 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cuando piensan retirar la estatua en la castellana a este hijazo de la gran puta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El 90% del arco parlamentario no sabe quién fue Largo Caballero y en la calle creo que ese porcentaje subiría al 95%.


----------



## Gárgolo (4 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Juas juas juas.
> El fascismo de Hitler fue la respuesta de krupp, tissen, Bayer y el resto de los mafiosos capitalistas.
> Te resumo, que te veo cortito:
> Hitler fue el invento comepollas de los banqueros.
> ...



Un "anarquista" NACIONALISTA vasco?


----------



## frangelico (4 Oct 2019)

La rata de largo Caballero era vengativa hasta el sadismo desbocado. A este funcionario que cumplió con su deber lo mataron junto a sus hijos

Marcelino Valentín Gamazo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (4 Oct 2019)

Pero cómo... en el cole me habían dicho que esos eran los buenos.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

La resolución que derogaba la doctrina Parot fue aplicada al día siguiente, ésta dormirá el juicio de los justos.


----------



## cripton36 (4 Oct 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pues sorprendido para bien con la Unión Europea, estas cosas se tienen que dejar muy claras desde ya.
> 
> El comunismo no es que haya fallado cada puta vez que se ha intentado, es que en el intento de imponerlo a mano de hierro ha causado hambrunas, muertes y verdaderos campos de trabajo. Es la otra cara de la moneda de Estado Totalitario paguitero bajo la figura del líder como lo era el nazismo, o el fascismo, siendo el propio Mussolini miembro del partiod comunista.
> 
> La ironía de todo esto es que los progres y neocomunsitas creen que hay algún de superioridad moral entre quienes lucharon contra el fascismo por aquellos que lucharon contra el comunismo.



lo que IGNORAS es que esos SUPUESTOS INTENTOS han sido y siguen siendo por CAPITALISTAS BURGUESES TERCERMUNDISTAS
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo y obliga a España a:

- retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus lideres y secuaces.
- Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo. 

Ya era hora......


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

La diferencia es que el capitalismo te dá la oportunidad de no morirte de hambre.

El comunismo es una sentencia de muerte. ...


----------



## Bender32 (4 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A ver si nos leemos el texto de la resolución antes de hablar de ella, porque lleváis 4 páginas soltando paridas que no tienen nada que ver. El texto aprobado por el parlamento europeo no es una condena del comunismo, sino del nazismo, del estalinismo, y de "toda manifestación y propagación de ideologías totalitarias". Se toma ahora porque se conmemoran los 80 años de la firma del pacto Molotov-Ribentrop entre la Alemania nazi y el régimen estalinista. Condena el negacionismo del Holocausto. Manifiesta su preocupación ante la creciente regresión al fascismo, el racismo, la xenofobia y otras formas de intolerancia, denunciando la colusión entre líderes políticos, partidos políticos y fuerzas de seguridad y dichos movimientos radicales, racistas y xenófobos. Condena que las fuerzas políticas extremistas y xenófobas evoquen la retórica totalitaria mediante el racismo, el antisemitismo y el odio hacia las minorías sexuales y de otro tipo. Pide una cultura común de memoria histórica que rechace los crímenes de los regímenes fascistas y estalinistas, y de otros regímenes totalitarios y autoritarios del pasado.
> 
> Los comunistas fueron las principales víctimas del estalinismo. Los crímenes de Stalin fueron condenados en febrero de 1956 por el PCUS, y desde entonces por la inmensa mayoría de los partidos comunistas del mundo. No tienen por tanto los comunistas que sentirse concernidos por esa condena del estalinismo.
> 
> ...



Eso es una crueldad para con los jubiletas.Aqui vienen,como ellos dicen,a hablar de su libro.Rojos,cunetas,comunistas,masones..Grrr.

Es su desahogo,es su comida.Dejar alimentarles de la mierda que se inventan.No tienen otro estimulo vital que montarse su pajillas.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Que clase de profesor de mierda puede ser aquel que defienda el comunismo porque se le compare con el fascismo en un artículo tan lamentable... 

https://m.publico.es/columnas/110623...oria-histórica


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Y los checos también, soplapollas fascista? Pues buen petardo le metieron por el culo a Heydrich....



Checoslovaquia se descompuso al perder los sudetes. De petardos en el culo vais sobrados vosotros rojitos........ busca en las cunetas perro.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El Holomodor es un cuento y tú eres un maleducado, porque yo no te había insultado. Al Ignore, piltrafilla.



He aqui el nivel del izmierdero medio. Niega hechos historicos y dice que me ignora. ..

SUBNORMAL.


----------



## tocafa (4 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Que clase de profesor de mierda puede ser aquel que defienda el comunismo porque se le compare con el fascismo en un artículo tan lamentable...
> 
> https://m.publico.es/columnas/110623...oria-histórica



Es más habla que una ideología es diferente que una aplicación de esta, cuando el comunismo el problema que tiene es que donde se ha aplicado solo ha habido miseria, muerte, represión... Y nunca se ha aplicado sin lo anterior. Son inherentes.


----------



## Segismunda (4 Oct 2019)

Cómo me nutre ver a los rojos rabiar.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Me encanta que gente enferma mental con su correspondiente ideología enferma, paleta, genocida, asesina y comepollas de los banqueros me hablen de coherencia
> Gracias subnormal traidor
> Ver archivo adjunto 163075
> Ver archivo adjunto 163076
> ...



eRES UN PALETO Y UN IGNORANTE ROJITO. Lee el manifiesto contra la usura antes de hablar, pedazo de cretino con infulas.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Me parece bien la verdad... los países de Europa del Este saben más que nadie.......lo de Publico-Pravda no me sorprende.


----------



## Cleonte (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Para entender y explicar la realidad hay que simplificarla aunque se pierdan matices. Cualquier mente medianamente logica y ordenada lo sabe. Entiendo que esto te cuesta asimilarlo.
> 
> Curiosamente, esas facciones antiespañolas siguen apoyando gobiernos de izmierdas. La izmierda es la antiespaña, el liberticio, el crimen y la destruccion de los principios basicos por los que se rige una sociedad civilizada. Por eso tuvo lugar el legitimo Alzamiento Nacional, y la posterior cruzada de liberacion. Es la izmierda la que hace desde siempre el discurso de buenos y fachas. De ahi esa aberracion que es la ley de memoria historica, y el proyecto de profanacion de la tumba del Caudillo. La psicopatia imbeciloide en la izquierda es de tal calibre que incluso, para los tarados comunistas de podemos, el psoe es ahora un partido fascista.



Hablemos entonces del ANARQUISMO, al que nadie ha nombrado cuando España ha sido históricamente el gran bastión de esa ideología. En ningún país fue tan fuerte. En los años posteriores a la PGM España estuvo hundida en el caos por sus acciones y en la España de los años 30 el anarquismo contaba con bastantes más adeptos que el comunismo y hay que tener en cuenta que muchos votos del PSOE eran en realidad votos de anarquistas pragmáticos, que lo votaban como mal menor. Los anarquistas fueron culpables de muchos de los crímenes cometidos en la GCE y se enfrentaron al resto de facciones republicanas llegando a las armas. 

Habría mucho que hablar de la tremenda huella del anarquismo y por qué arraigó en España más que en ningún otro sitio. Lo que no puede ser es que algunos habléis del comunismo como si el anarquismo no hubiera existido cuando ha tenido muchísimo más peso en la historia de España.



Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> ¿sabias que Queipo de Llano era un tipo de izquierdas, que incluso se lio a puñetazos con Jose Antonio en alguna ocasion?. Pues apoyo a Franco, y lo hizo mas por amistad, camaraderia y lealtad personal que por ideologia



Queipo era considerado un héroe republicano por haber participado en una sublevación contra Alfonso XII con algunos militares más y haber sobrevivido fugándose en un avión a Portugal.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Hablemos entonces del ANARQUISMO, al que nadie ha nombrado cuando España ha sido históricamente el gran bastión de esa ideología. En ningún país fue tan fuerte. En los años posteriores a la PGM España estuvo hundida en el caos por sus acciones y en la España de los años 30 el anarquismo contaba con bastantes más adeptos que el comunismo y hay que tener en cuenta que muchos votos del PSOE eran en realidad votos de anarquistas pragmáticos, que lo votaban como mal menor. Los anarquistas fueron culpables de muchos de los crímenes cometidos en la GCE y se enfrentaron al resto de facciones republicanas llegando a las armas.
> 
> Habría mucho que hablar de la tremenda huella del anarquismo y por qué arraigó en España más que en ningún otro sitio. Lo que no puede ser es que algunos habléis del comunismo como si el anarquismo no hubiera existido cuando ha tenido muchísimo más peso en la historia de España.
> 
> ...



Y el anarquismo fue combatido por el comunismo. Durruti fue asesinado por comunistas y socialistas.


----------



## libertarioa (4 Oct 2019)

Un genocida puede dormir por la noche?
Púdrete maltratador asesino
Si estudias decencia igual dejas de dar grima degenerado.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Bueno pues habrá que cumplir las resoluciones como se hizo con los franquista o esto no interesa a la progresia?


----------



## klopec (4 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Que clase de profesor de mierda puede ser aquel que defienda el comunismo porque se le compare con el fascismo en un artículo tan lamentable...
> 
> https://m.publico.es/columnas/110623...oria-histórica



¿ Está roto el enlace o han retirado el artículo ??


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Oct 2019)

Los comunistas de Público, RABIOSOS:

*Parlamento Europeo: una resolución infame sobre memoria histórica*


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Y que me decid de esto:
Enrique Santiago, diputado de Podemos, dice que en un "proceso revolucionario" iría a por el Rey. De un comunista que justifica el asesinato del zar y loa a Lenin, Castro y Maduro, solo cabe esperar lo peor. Quieren imponernos la "democracia" de la URSS. 

Un diputado de Podemos dice que si hubiera un "proceso revolucionario" iría a Zarzuela a por el Rey


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Oct 2019)

*La UE condena los crímenes del comunismo y los fans de la ‘memoria histórica’ se enfadan*


----------



## Sennaquerib (4 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo. Eso obliga al Estado Español a:
> - retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus agentes en España (Carrillo, Pasionaria, Negrín, Largo Caballero, Brigadas Internacionales....)
> - Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo (Tren de la Muerte, Paracuellos....).
> Es una norma europea de obligado cumplimiento.....
> ¿Lo sabían?



Que empiecen por quitar lascalles de la momia esta, de carrillo, indalecio prieto, largo caballero y demas asesinos comunistas.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Los de memoria histórica recibiendo de su propia medicina, me encanta. La demagogia va en todas las direcciones, no solo donde quiere la dictadura progre.


----------



## Sennaquerib (4 Oct 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Nos llena de orgullo que no le gustemos a esta Europa ultraliberal de los mercaderes
> Ladran, eso es que era el camino correcto



Avre jrande y traga, perro.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que en principio es algo positivo una vez leída la resolución europea se denota como un paso más a la creación de ficción histórica mediante legislación. Sí, algún palo se da al estalinismo, pero principalmente se pide condenar más firmemente a las líneas de pensamiento disidentes al pensamiento progre actual. Más que satisfacción, me produce cierto malestar el imaginar todas las posibilidades que se pueden extraer de ahí...



Menos mal que alguien se lee la resolución. Enhorabuena.


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Bien por Europa, ya está tardando España en retirar toda la basura comunista de nuestras calles....ahora, a por los chiringuitos


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Aquí es donde los que no somos nazis ,ni comunistas, venimos a decirles que son la misma basura y que dejen de lado esa superioridad moral autoinfundida....Y tendremos que leer entonces que los muy progres nos llamen nancys. ..


----------



## rejon (4 Oct 2019)

Resumiendo la economía mundial :


----------



## Lefri (4 Oct 2019)

NO DEFIENDAS EL COMUNISMO. ES LA IDEOLOGÍA MÁS ASESINA DE LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Bien por Europa, ya está tardando España en retirar toda la basura comunista de nuestras calles....ahora, a por los chiringuitos



Tal como está redactada la resolución, a lo máximo que obligaría es a retirar los monumentos a Stalin, o a cambiar el nombre de las vías públicas que se llamaran por ejemplo "calle de Stalin", o de alguno de los dirigentes soviéticos que hubiera tenido parte en las tropelías a que se refiere la resolución, como fueron el pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop; la invasión soviética de 1939 de Polonia, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia; o los crímenes cometidos en los estados del este de Europa donde se estableció un régimen estalinista; es decir de Molotov, Beria, Malenkov, Yezhov o Kaganóvich. 

Ni Dolores Ibarruri "La Pasionaria" ni Santiago Carrilllo formaron parte del gobierno soviético durante 1939-1953 ni tuvieron parte alguna en los crímenes a que se refiere la resolución, por lo que queda bastante a trasmano la pretensión de algunos de que se quiten las calles a ellos dedicadas. 

La resolución incide reiteradamente en la necesidad de "una cultura común de memoria histórica que rechace los crímenes de los regímenes fascistas y estalinistas, *y de otros regímenes totalitarios y autoritarios del pasado*", por lo que supone un espaldarazo a la Ley de la Memoria Histórica y a las acciones que en cumplimiento suyo se hacen para reparar a las víctimas del franquismo.


----------



## Lefri (5 Oct 2019)

Pero vamos a ver ... a los Comunistas de ESPAÑA me dirijo... ¿no sois defensores de la legalidad?

¿no sois los abanderados de la moral?

Entonces ...

¿Porqué no dejáis de tocar los huevos y respetáis la ley?

¿No sois demócratas?

Si lo sois, respetad la voz del parlamento y cerrad vuestra puta boca.

Y sino lo hacéis habréis demostrado una vez más lo que sois: autoritarios y totalitaristas.

¿No os da vergüenza que hasta el parlamento de Europa os deje con el culo aire?

¿a quien cojones os creéis que vaís a engañar?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Oct 2019)

tremendo los socialistas intentando tapar todos los crímenes rojos en europa, luego dicen que si memoria ni pollas ... si es que todo lo que se les podría hacer es poco ... tal vez pronto


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 Oct 2019)

Comunismo delito de odio ya.
Formación específica en las escuelas.
Prohibición de la simbología comunista de todo tipo, delito de enaltecimiento y apología..
Memoria histórica de los crímenes del psoe, condena mensual en cortes de esta atroz ideología.
Prohibición de formaciones marxistas.
Inhabilitación para cargo público de quien incurra en este tipo de delitos de odio.

Tomad karma, aquí libertad ideológica y de expresión para todos o a joderse y sufrir las consecuencias. VOX o consigue derogar la ley de memoria histórica o debería imponer a la veleta azul los puntos arriba reseñados.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2019)

Ley de Memoria Histórica: El Parlamento Europeo equipara el comunismo al nazismo y pide que se investiguen sus crímenes

Han tardado pero ya está en algún medio.


----------



## jpjp (5 Oct 2019)

Lefri dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver ... a los Comunistas de ESPAÑA me dirijo... ¿no sois defensores de la legalidad?
> 
> ¿no sois los abanderados de la moral?
> 
> ...



Cuando gusta dicen es que se ha votado en el parlamento porque es mayoritario, si sale lo que a ellos no les gusta mejor callan o se quejan como siempre han sido autoritarios e hipocritas.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Oct 2019)

Pillo sitio en hilo histórico.


----------



## Virolai (5 Oct 2019)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tremendo los socialistas intentando tapar todos los crímenes rojos en europa, luego dicen que si memoria ni pollas ...




El grupo del PSOE intentando borrar las referencias al comunismo y sustituirlas por el stalinismo, como si el 100% de los regímenes comunistas no hubiesen matado de hambre en algún momento y no conculcasen las libertades civiles todo el tiempo. Por qué será? Será porque hay partidos en ese grupo que descienden de partidos únicos de las dictaduras? Por cierto, algunos de esos partidos dicen cosas que ni Le Pen, pero no les hacen campañas mediáticas internacionales como a Hungría o Polonia aunque estén hasta arriba de mierda:
Slovakia's Prime Minister says 'Islam has no place' in the country


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (5 Oct 2019)

(esta última mierda está dedicada a Durruti)







Deberían retirarlos aunque sólo fuera por sensibilidad artística, menudo conjunto de mamotretos ¿les hacen los encargos solamente a "escultores" amiguetes con carné de partido o qué?

No me creo nada, les veo antes poniendo un mástil de 50 metros con banderote de españa de 300m2 en la plaza Cataluña que quitando las estatuas de los "mártires" a través de los cuales continúan manipulando a la población. De hecho, veo más plausible una estatua de Otegui en Elgóibar antes de 40 años, que en el 2060 no hayan asesinos rojos en el nomenclátor de ciudad española ninguna.


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

Un gran anuncio:


----------



## Cleonte (5 Oct 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> Y el anarquismo fue combatido por el comunismo. Durruti fue asesinado por comunistas y socialistas.



No se sabe de qué murió. Ahora dicen que pudo ser accidentalmente en una pelea y que se ocultó el hecho por ser un final demasiado estúpido para un supuesto héroe.

Una muerte en entredicho: Buenaventura Durruti, el guerrillero anarquista

Las circunstancias de su muerte son controvertidas, el suceso es objeto de multitud de interpretaciones contradictorias: la versión oficial expone que Durruti había muerto en el campo de batalla, combatiendo en el frente de Madrid, otras fuentes señalan que pudo ser asesinado por agentes estalinistas pero a estas sigue otra no tan heroica pero aparentemente más veraz que argumenta que el guerrillero anarquista había hallado la muerte fortuitamente al dispararse su fusil durante una discusión con uno de sus ayudantes. Supuestamente en el transcurso de la misma, Durruti colérico, había golpeado la culata contra el estribo de su coche y había provocado el disparo mortal.


----------



## libertarioa (5 Oct 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Hablemos entonces del ANARQUISMO, al que nadie ha nombrado cuando España ha sido históricamente el gran bastión de esa ideología. En ningún país fue tan fuerte. En los años posteriores a la PGM España estuvo hundida en el caos por sus acciones y en la España de los años 30 el anarquismo contaba con bastantes más adeptos que el comunismo y hay que tener en cuenta que muchos votos del PSOE eran en realidad votos de anarquistas pragmáticos, que lo votaban como mal menor. Los anarquistas fueron culpables de muchos de los crímenes cometidos en la GCE y se enfrentaron al resto de facciones republicanas llegando a las armas.
> 
> Habría mucho que hablar de la tremenda huella del anarquismo y por qué arraigó en España más que en ningún otro sitio. Lo que no puede ser es que algunos habléis del comunismo como si el anarquismo no hubiera existido cuando ha tenido muchísimo más peso en la historia de España.
> 
> ...



Queipo de llano: el violador enterrado en la catedral de Sevilla.
Los anarquistas paramos a los fascistas en Barcelona en julio 1936.
1.5 millones de afiliados en 1936.
La dignidad del pueblo frente a los terroristas del capital y del dinero.
Si, seguro que tú familia es pobre como la mayoría.


----------



## jpjp (5 Oct 2019)

Durruti se hacia pasar por anarquista pero bien que lucho en el mismo bando que ellos que raro que fuera anarquista y no se cargo ni un comunista ni sociata sino curas monjas y gente de derecha.
Vamos dejar de mentir falsos izquierdosos.
Durruti era un genocida comunista que para esconder sus vergüenzas decian que eran anarcas.


----------



## libertarioa (5 Oct 2019)

Segismunda dijo:


> Cómo me nutre ver a los rojos rabiar.



Los enfermos men




















tales no se nutren: deambulan entre medicación y medicación.
Estudia y lávate aunque no tenga remedio tu suciedad.


----------



## Cleonte (5 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Queipo de llano: el violador enterrado en la catedral de Sevilla.
> Los anarquistas paramos a los fascistas en Barcelona en julio 1936.
> 1.5 millones de afiliados en 1936.
> La dignidad del pueblo frente a los terroristas del capital y del dinero.
> Si, seguro que tú familia es pobre como la mayoría.



Como 3 veces al día aunque parezca que pase hambre, es la genética.


----------



## rondo (5 Oct 2019)

Espero que sean presionados para su cumplimiento


----------



## libertarioa (5 Oct 2019)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Comunismo delito de odio ya.
> Formación específica en las escuelas.
> Prohibición de la simbología comunista de todo tipo, delito de enaltecimiento y apología..
> Memoria histórica de los crímenes del psoe, condena mensual en cortes de esta atroz ideología.
> ...



Fascismo ilegalización: el partido de Franco y sus excisiones.


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

La monarquia fue votada por amplia mayoria en el referendun de la Costitucion de 1978...con que a joerse toca.....


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo y obliga a España a:
> 
> - retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus lideres y secuaces.
> - Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo.
> ...



 Estas declaraciones siempre vienen impulsadas por diputados de Europa central y del este: húngaros, eslovacos, checos, polacos. Siempre por países que no quieren suicidadarse como España, que saben qué es el comunismo y que no tienen a un ejército de subvencionados levantando memorias históricas.


----------



## Me_opongo (5 Oct 2019)

Dolores Ibarruri (Pasionaria): La comunista responsable de miles de asesinatos durante la Guerra Civil

Por ELMUNICIPIO.ES -

12 octubre, 2015 


Ibarruri fue, junto a Santiago Carrillo, una de las figuras clave en la persecución, tortura y asesinato de cientos de miles de españoles durante la fraticida y desgraciada guerra civil española. Miembro del Partido Comunista desde su fundación, la Pasionaria es una de las figuras más controvertidas de la Guerra Civil: mientras unos la consideran la heroína de la contienda, para otros es una mujer cruel y sin escrúpulos.

Cabe recordar que fue la mano de Stalin en España, que como todo el mundo sabe era un demócrata de toda la vida. Pasionaria también era “demócrata”: por eso luchó durante la guerra civil para instaurar la dictadura del proletariado en España bajo el manto de Moscú.

Uno de los ejemplos clarificadores de su tolerancia y fe democrática, vió la luz en el parlamento cuando, tras un discurso de Calvo Sotelo, la demócrata Dolores le gritó: “Este es tu último discurso”. Y así fue. Efectivamente, como es bien sabido, Calvo Sotelo fue asesinado el 13 de julio de 1936 por policías de la república de un tiro en una furgoneta policial (ya en la sesión del 15/4/36 cuando el comunista Díaz amenazó a Calvo Sotelo de que no iba a morir con los zapatos puestos, ella siguiendo la macabra amenaza afirmó que “si os molesta le quitaremos los zapatos y le pondremos las botas”).



Su carrera fue lenta, condicionada por el carácter minúsculo y sectario del comunismo español. Después del empujón inicial del marido, su padrino político fue José Bullejos. Por él entró en el Comité Central en 1929, pero en 1932, la troika Bullejos-Adame-Trilla cayó por pretender cierta autonomía con respecto a Moscú.

Dolores Ibárruri, tras un amago de respaldo, traicionó a Bullejos y lo injurió ritualmente. Nunca más se rebeló en serio contra la URSS. Así sobrevivió en la dirección del PCE hasta su muerte en el año 1989, pocos meses antes de la caída del Muro.

Pasionaria fue publicista eficaz y mitinera notable dentro del género tremendista, pero la II República tenía oradores formidables y en las Cortes a las que llegó en febrero del 36 el nivel parlamentario de los comunistas era bajísimo.

Aunque no había muchas mujeres dedicadas a la política, La Pasionaria era superada en prestigio y popularidad dentro de la izquierda por Victoria Kent, Margarita Nelken o Federica Montseny.

En Madrid

Es en la ciudad de Madrid donde comienzan las detenciones, En el primer encarcelamiento la acusan de ocultar a un camarada comunista huido de la Guardia Civil. En 1932, la detienen por “insultar al Gobierno” en un mitin político. Tras recuperar la libertad, Pasionaria viaja a la Unión Soviética por primera vez como delegada al XIII pleno de la Komintern. Es su presentación en la sociedad comunista internacional. Allí conoce a Stalin, al que deja impresionado con su oratoria y descubre Moscú, “a ciudad más maravillosa de la tierra”.


Ya de vuelta en casa, la situación se endurece cada vez más. Si en un principio el Partido Comunista, siguiendo la batuta de Moscú, considera a la República como burguesa, el intento de golpe de Sanjurjo en 1932 cambiaría su análisis político ante lo que consideraba una amenaza involucionista. Mediante la Unión de Mujeres Antifascistas, la Pasionaria se involucra directamente en las luchas obreras como la revuelta de los mineros de Asturias de 1934.

En junio de 1936, ya como diputada por Asturias, la Pasionaria pronuncia uno de sus discursos más sonados en el Parlamento. Denuncia la preparación del golpe de Estado, “y si hay generalitos reaccionarios que, en un momento determinado, azuzados por elementos como el señor Calvo Sotelo, pueden levantarse contra el Estado, hay también soldados del pueblo que saben meterles en cintura”. Este discurso está considerado por muchos como la orden tácita de asesinar a Calvo Sotelo.

En la primavera del año 1936 la dirigente comunista hace campaña por la amnistía de los presos, defiende la revolución en ardientes mítines y se implica personalmente en huelgas y encierros, siempre al lado de los obreros, Santiago Carrillo escribe: “En esa época, en el partido, ella era el gran tributo que movilizaba a las multitudes, porque poseía una voz que se te agarraba a la garganta y extraordinarias dotes de orador; poseía sobre todo intuición política”.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

rondo dijo:


> Espero que sean presionados para su cumplimiento



Claro que se aplicará. Conforme vaya habiendo más gente informada y menos maniqueísmo. La memoria histórica ha creado una reacción muy fuerte y que además no está subvencionada, libros, artículos, etc.


----------



## Me_opongo (5 Oct 2019)

Debe tener recuerdos de la memoria histérica por todas partes...














Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

Es lógico que se equipare al comunismo y al nazismo, ya solo falta el tercer credo político nefasto para la humanidad: El islam


----------



## Tito Clint (5 Oct 2019)

Esta noticia es errónea, el parlamento europedo NO CONDENA EL COMUNISMO, CONDENA EL ESTALINISMO SÓLAMENTE

5. Pide a todos los Estados miembros de la Unión que hagan una evaluación clara y basada en principios de los crímenes y los actos de agresión perpetrados por los *regímenes comunistas totalitarios* y el régimen nazi;

6. Condena toda manifestación y propagación de ideologías totalitarias, como el nazismo y el estalinismo, en la Unión;

Pide a todos los Estados miembros que conmemoren el 23 de agosto como Día Europeo Conmemorativo de las Víctimas del Estalinismo y del Nazismo


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

Buen principio,de aquí a la condena total del comunismo hay un paso...Bravo,es hora de callar bocas y crear una "memoria histórica" a nivel
europeo sobre lo terrible que fueron estos dos sistemas totalitarios que tanta gente asesinó,siendo el comunista,el que se lleva la palma.


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Esta noticia es errónea, el parlamento europedo NO CONDENA EL COMUNISMO, CONDENA EL ESTALINISMO SÓLAMENTE
> 
> 5. Pide a todos los Estados miembros de la Unión que hagan una evaluación clara y basada en principios de los crímenes y los actos de agresión perpetrados por los *regímenes comunistas totalitarios* y el régimen nazi;
> 
> ...



 No hay nada más fascista que el comunismo, tenedlo presente...... La *UE* condena toda manifestación y propagación de ideologías totalitarias como el comunismo, el nazismo, y el stanilismo. ...mas claro ...el agua...


----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2019)

Estatua de Francisco Largo Caballero en Madrid. Se inauguró en 1985. El PP siempre lo ha respetado, no sé por qué? Ya que estamos en la ola de desenterrar muertos, es hora de retirar también la Estatua de éste Asesino, Golpista, Stalinista y Chequista del PSOE, a que sí?


----------



## Lefri (6 Oct 2019)

Mentir a los demás, es un arte.

Mentirte a tí mismo, es una enfermedad.

¿a quien pretendes engañar capullo?


----------



## jpjp (6 Oct 2019)

que cansados los que dicen que nunca se aplico el comunismo, es la ideologia que en mas paises se aplico y la que siempre ha salido fallida, por algo sera, porque es una ideologia nefasta para la sociedad.


----------



## rejon (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## Lefri (6 Oct 2019)

¿Alguien sabe si se ha hablado de este tema en la secta?

¿Y en telecirco?

¿atresmierda quizás?

¿En la pública socialista?

¿No me digáis que ningun medio de comunicación ha tenido la decencia y vergüenza de dar este notición?

Afortunadamente tenemos internet.


----------



## wanamaker (6 Oct 2019)

El comunismo es de anormales. No deberia condenarse, deberia explicarse para que los idiotas que se creen comunistas, entendiesen que no lo son.


----------



## wanamaker (6 Oct 2019)

Y en que libro esta escrito que eso es el capitalismo?
Porque el comunismo es una doctrina estupida plasmada en un libro.
Pero el capitalismo puede ser lo que tu dices, o algo totalmente diferente. Que yo sepa, todo el tema del crecimiento esta siempre ligado a los Estados.


----------



## Pirro (6 Oct 2019)

Los mismos fervientes promotores del globalismo capitalista multicultural que aboga por levantar toda restricción migratoria -moronegrización en idioma burbujo- se sacan de la manga una resolución para condenar el “ismo” de turno y la borregada, sin siquiera leer la puta resolución, dando palmas con las orejas. Alguno hasta diciendo que es el día más feliz de su vida -menuda vida desdichada la verdad- y haciéndose pajas mentales con la posibilidad de poder delatar a rojos ante la policía 

Luego esos mismos, justo esos mismos se sacan al día siguiente una resolución que inste a reprimir legalmente las críticas a la inmigración ilegal, u otra progretada por el estilo y resulta que son unos “rojos de mierda”. 

33 años, muchos desencantos y algún sueño roto me han llevado a perder la fe en las ideologías. Al final son sólo pretextos para justificar INTERESES. En política sólo hay dos verdades: El PODER y la mezquindad humana.

Un saludo.


----------



## wanamaker (6 Oct 2019)

El poder decide, si. Pero es evidente que hay ideas, formas de gobierno, estructuras economicas, que ademas de gustar al poder, permiten al pobre de turno mejorar su vida.
El comunismo no es una de ellas. Y aunque hay que oponerse a esa "condenas" de ideologias, no deja de ser karmico a los que tanto gusta de censurar otros totalitarismos.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Fascismo ilegalización: el partido de Franco y sus excisiones.
> Ver archivo adjunto 163633
> Ver archivo adjunto 163634
> Ver archivo adjunto 163635
> ...



Respétate un poquito porque la monarquía PARLAMENTARIA fue ratificada, junto con el resto de artículos, por referéndum, cosa que no se hizo con la de la república por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Oct 2019)

Sigo esperando el especial de Ferreras.


----------



## rejon (6 Oct 2019)

Aún así, se le dedican calles con su infame nombre. Un poco de memoria histórica.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (6 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Queipo de llano: el violador enterrado en la catedral de Sevilla.
> Los anarquistas paramos a los fascistas en Barcelona en julio 1936.
> 1.5 millones de afiliados en 1936.
> La dignidad del pueblo frente a los terroristas del capital y del dinero.
> Si, seguro que tú familia es pobre como la mayoría.



Lo único que hicieron los anarquistas en Barcelona es asesinar, secuestrar, torturar, violar y robar en las checas a civiles, y ser corridos a gorrazos por los comunistas


----------



## rejon (6 Oct 2019)

Sobre Margarita Nelken:
También escribió un artículo incitando al asesinato de mujeres por ser católicas y monárquicas, en que pedía a las milicias que no se limitaran a asesinar hombres, sino que incluyeran en “los paseos” a las esposas, novias o hermanas de los perseguidos“.


----------



## CobraSensei (6 Oct 2019)

Tenia que pasar... el "el progresismo" se alejara de la izquierda mas radical...
Alguien se ha dado cuenta de que Europa se esta polarizando, que estan los partidos de ultraderecha "conservadora, minarquista, anarcoliberal en lo economico" y la ultraizquierda "progresista en lo social, centralista y comunista en lo economico" ... La poblacion se esta yendo a extremos, lo cual es logico porque viene una crisis y a cada cual le llega la publi de internet que quiere ver....


----------



## rejon (6 Oct 2019)

Mas sobre esta iluminá:
Margarita Nelken, diputada del PSOE, se hizo famosa por su rechazo al voto femenino en 1931, postura que defendió con el siguiente argumento: “Poner un voto en manos de la mujer es hoy, en España, realizar uno de los mayores anhelos del elemento reaccionario“.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Oct 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Mas sobre esta iluminá:
> Margarita Nelken, diputada del PSOE, se hizo famosa por su rechazo al voto femenino en 1931, postura que defendió con el siguiente argumento: “Poner un voto en manos de la mujer es hoy, en España, realizar uno de los mayores anhelos del elemento reaccionario“.



Y la analfabeta vicepresidenta apoderándose del movimiento feminista.


----------



## libertarioa (7 Oct 2019)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Respétate un poquito porque la monarquía PARLAMENTARIA fue ratificada, junto con el resto de artículos, por referéndum, cosa que no se hizo con la de la república por poner un ejemplo.



Juas juas juas
Menudo paleto estás hecho.
Entre la espada y la pared....lo coges o lo dejas.
Y el subnormal Borbón de regalo.
Dónde está el proceso constituyente? No existió.
Venga deja de hacer el ridículo, franquista.


----------



## libertarioa (7 Oct 2019)

Si ca


Jakin Boor dijo:


> Lo único que hicieron los anarquistas en Barcelona es asesinar, secuestrar, torturar, violar y robar en las checas a civiles, y ser corridos a gorrazos por los comunistas



Si cariño.
Eso te lo han dicho en el nodo (cualquier TV de los bancos= todas).
O en el valle de cuelgaMOROS?
Venga estudia.
Pobre y defendiendo a los banqueros, menudo subnormal.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (7 Oct 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Si ca
> 
> Si cariño.
> Eso te lo han dicho en el nodo (cualquier TV de los bancos= todas).
> ...



De 500 a 1000 anarquistas se cargaron los comunistas en Barcelona en Mayo del 37. Aquí 12 de las juventudes libertarias a los que dejaron finos filipinos. No los reconocía
ni la madre que los parió de la que les dieron


----------



## rejon (7 Oct 2019)

El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo y obliga a España a: 
- Retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus lideres y secuaces.
- Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Oct 2019)

Íñigo Errejón: La candidata Isabel Serrano en Andalucía se presenta en sociedad posando con una foto de Stalin

Vaya, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Oct 2019)

Iglesias homenajea al Che Guevara, el asesino que presumía de "fusilar mientras sea necesario"

Puta vergüenza.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Oct 2019)

Europa y el totalitarismo: memoria y condena

_DISTOPÍA CRIOLLA_
Por *Armando Chaguaceda* - 7 octubre, 2019 12:07 am

El pasado 19 de septiembre, el Parlamento Europeo aprobó una resolución sobre la importancia de la memoria histórica común para el Viejo Continente. Sobre el acumulado de más de siete décadas de condenas políticas, intelectuales, morales y legales a los crímenes de los totalitarismos nazi y estalinista, los eurodiputados pusieron en el centro de su deliberación la suerte terrible de las víctimas concretas y la necesidad de defender los Derechos Humanos. Obteniendo, a la postre, un severo juicio sobre los legados de ambos regímenes de _dominación total_ para el destino de la humanidad.

La resolución recuerda que el 23 de agosto de 1939, Alemania y la URSS firmaron un pacto de no agresión —denominado Molotov-Ribbentrop, por los cancilleres de Stalin y Hitler— contentivo de ciertos protocolos secretos, mediante los cuales ambas tiranías se repartieron las patrias y destinos de millones de europeos. Poco después de esta rúbrica, Polonia fue invadida y ocupada por los nazis y por los soviéticos, en la antesala de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

La resolución aborda un tema tabú para cierto sector de la opinión pública izquierdista: la comparabilidad de los crímenes —y naturaleza— del permanentemente excusado comunismo _realmente existente_ y el vilipendiado nazismo. Los orígenes intelectuales del primero —derivado del marxismo, hijo radical de la Ilustración— y su condición de ideología oficial de uno de los regímenes victoriosos en la Segunda Guerra, no bastan para absolverlo de los horrores cometidos, décadas después de 1945, con tantos pueblos al Este del Elba y más allá. Justamente, al posicionarse sin concesiones frente a las atrocidades de ambos totalitarismos —sean aquellas cometidas en nombre de la clase y el futuro luminoso o las producidas invocando la raza y el pasado de gloria— el Parlamento Europeo honra la perspectiva kantiana de poner al hombre como medida y fin de sí mismo, de su acción y reflexión, nunca como medio para propósito alguno ajeno a su existencia y condición humanas.

Al respecto, los eurodiputados fueron claros al señalar que “mientras que los crímenes del régimen nazi fueron evaluados y castigados gracias a los Juicios de Núremberg, sigue existiendo la necesidad urgente de sensibilizar sobre los crímenes perpetrados por el estalinismo y otras dictaduras, evaluarlos moral y jurídicamente, y llevar a cabo investigaciones judiciales sobre ellos”. A la vez, acertaron al exhortar que se mantengan “vivos los recuerdos del trágico pasado de Europa, con el fin de honrar la memoria de las víctimas, condenar a los autores y establecer las bases para una reconciliación basada en la verdad y la memoria (…) así como para consolidar la resiliencia europea frente a las amenazas externas actuales”. Un reclamo más que lúcido y urgente frente a la ola filotiránica que recorre, de Norte a Sur y de Este a Oeste, todo el orbe en este primer cuarto de siglo XXI.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2019)

https://ep01.epimg.net/diario/image...33478010_850215_0000000000_sumario_normal.jpg

Esperamos sentados.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Abr 2020)

Y ahora nos lo meten en vena aprovechando la peste china.


----------



## Avalo_Pizarro (18 Sep 2020)

tocafa dijo:


> No.
> En España había y hay (yo me incluyo) franquistas, pero el fascismo murió con el vil asesinato del gran Mussolini.



Que opinas del nacionalismo blanco ? Eres supremacista blanco tambien ¿ odias a los gitanos, judíos y moros ?


----------



## Decipher (18 Sep 2020)

Dios Franco Bernabéu dijo:


> De 500 a 1000 anarquistas se cargaron los comunistas en Barcelona en Mayo del 37. Aquí 12 de las juventudes libertarias a los que dejaron finos filipinos. No los reconocía
> ni la madre que los parió de la que les dieron
> Ver archivo adjunto 164372



Ha alguno le falta hasta la cabeza.


----------



## rejon (18 Sep 2020)

Carmen, gobernáis junto a comunistas......... No sé yo cómo masticar esto que nos cuentas.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2020)

Esto no lo aplicarán no gusta a la izquierda


----------



## Uritorco (18 Sep 2020)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Parlamento Europeo condena el Comunismo y el Estalinismo y obliga a España a:
> 
> - retirar los reconocimientos, honores y calles a todos sus lideres y secuaces.
> - Informar en los Colegios, Centros Educativos y Televisiones de los crímenes del Comunismo.
> ...



Lo ha confenado de palabra, como siempre. La UE no puede perseguir legalmente el comunismo porque esta es la ideologia del NOM.

¿Ha condenado el Parlamento Europeo el comunismo?


----------



## pepeleches (18 Sep 2020)

El día que tú no aspires a vivir mejor de lo que vives, nos lo dices. Porque precisamente la grandeza del capitalismo es que ese sentimiento tan humano se transforma en beneficio para todos. 

Mientras tanto, me alegro de que condenen el comunismo. Y ahora, desde la experiencia, veo sin ningún lugar a dudas que el verdadero cáncer del mundo es el socialismo. 

De joven tenía ideas mucho más socialdemócratas, incluso con los años cuando ya las había abandonado, juzgaba muy benévolamente al socialismo. Sigo pensando que no hay que prohibir ninguna idea, sino aprender de la experiencia. 

Y la experiencia me dice que detrás del 90% de los regímenes totalitarios y asesinos ha habido socialismo. Me da igual comunista que fascista, que sigue siendo un tipo de socialismo. Detrás del 90% de actos terroristas hay socialismo, en todas sus vertientes. 

En el momento en el que el hombre se colectiviza se vuelve cruel. Porque se cree con el derecho de obligar a los demás a llevar la vida que él estime correcta. Y eso en general se puede hacer desde una perspectiva pacífica y democrática, pero siempre habrá los que quieran hacerlo por la fuerza, a través de una dictadura o pegando tiros en la nuca. 

La mejor garantía de la paz y la convivencia es el individualismo. Que queda feo, que es muy atacable por los solidarios y los fraternales y los que están todo el día con lo de ricos vs pobres y tal. Pero no olvidemos que son estos últimos los que terminan dando golpes de estado y poniendo bombas, por llegar a creerse que su causa es la única justa.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Oct 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - Que locura es esta, CRIMINALES, ROJOS!; La Fiscalía pide dos años de cárcel para un hombre por sus comentarios en redes sociales contra los comunistas

A ver si la Fiscalía (de quien depende, eh? De quien?) se atreve a pedir cárcel para el Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Nov 2020)

Memoria Histórica: PSOE y Podemos rechazan que el Congreso de los Diputados equipare el totalitarismo comunista con el nazi

Sus dictaduras son buenas.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Mar 2022)

​


----------

